# Piccolo manuale del tradimento ...



## Non Registrato (26 Luglio 2012)

credo, o almeno, lo spero che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito....
penso che per gli uomini tutto si basa sul sesso, nel senso che vengono spinti al tradimento se non vengono accontentati nelle loro fantasie erotiche.... quindi consiglio a tutte le donne di essere meno inibite nel sesso con i mariti.... di non essere pesanti nella vita quotidiana con lui e cercarlo di accontentarlo anche quando non si ha voglia ed essere meno monastiche possibili.... insomma trasformarsi in geisha per il proprio maritino.....
mio marito con me si sente libero di chiedermi ciò che vuole quando facciamo sesso, se gli va di chiamarmi troia mentre lo facciamo glielo permetto, se gli va di vedersi un filmino porno ok anche quello..... se sono cose che lo eccitano perchè non accontentarlo??? e fargli venire il pensiero di trovare ciò che vuole in un'altra....
i mariti bisogna saperseli tenere perchè di troiette vere ce ne sono e come

rosy


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credo, o almeno, lo spero che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito....
> penso che per gli uomini tutto si basa sul sesso, nel senso che vengono spinti al tradimento se non vengono accontentati nelle loro fantasie erotiche.... quindi consiglio a tutte le donne di essere meno inibite nel sesso con i mariti.... di non essere pesanti nella vita quotidiana con lui e cercarlo di accontentarlo anche quando non si ha voglia ed essere meno monastiche possibili.... insomma trasformarsi in geisha per il proprio maritino.....
> mio marito con me si sente libero di chiedermi ciò che vuole quando facciamo sesso, se gli va di chiamarmi troia mentre lo facciamo glielo permetto, se gli va di vedersi un filmino porno ok anche quello..... se sono cose che lo eccitano perchè non accontentarlo??? e fargli venire il pensiero di trovare ciò che vuole in un'altra....
> i mariti bisogna saperseli tenere perchè di troiette vere ce ne sono e come
> ...


Poveri noi.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credo, o almeno, lo spero che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito....
> penso che per gli uomini tutto si basa sul sesso, nel senso che vengono spinti al tradimento se non vengono accontentati nelle loro fantasie erotiche.... quindi consiglio a tutte le donne di essere meno inibite nel sesso con i mariti.... di non essere pesanti nella vita quotidiana con lui e cercarlo di accontentarlo anche quando non si ha voglia ed essere meno monastiche possibili.... insomma trasformarsi in geisha per il proprio maritino.....
> mio marito con me si sente libero di chiedermi ciò che vuole quando facciamo sesso, se gli va di chiamarmi troia mentre lo facciamo glielo permetto, se gli va di vedersi un filmino porno ok anche quello..... se sono cose che lo eccitano perchè non accontentarlo??? e fargli venire il pensiero di trovare ciò che vuole in un'altra....
> i mariti bisogna saperseli tenere perchè di troiette vere ce ne sono e come
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ti amo...


----------



## lunaiena (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credo, o almeno, lo spero che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito....
> penso che per gli uomini tutto si basa sul sesso, nel senso che vengono spinti al tradimento se non vengono accontentati nelle loro fantasie erotiche.... quindi consiglio a tutte le donne di essere meno inibite nel sesso con i mariti.... di non essere pesanti nella vita quotidiana con lui e cercarlo di accontentarlo anche quando non si ha voglia ed essere meno monastiche possibili.... insomma trasformarsi in geisha per il proprio maritino.....
> mio marito con me si sente libero di chiedermi ciò che vuole quando facciamo sesso, se gli va di chiamarmi troia mentre lo facciamo glielo permetto, se gli va di vedersi un filmino porno ok anche quello..... se sono cose che lo eccitano perchè non accontentarlo??? e fargli venire il pensiero di trovare ciò che vuole in un'altra....
> i mariti bisogna saperseli tenere perchè di troiette vere ce ne sono e come
> ...


Complimenti Rosy :applauso:

La sai lunga tu....


----------



## Niko74 (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credo, o almeno, lo spero che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito....
> *penso che per gli uomini tutto si basa sul sesso, nel senso che vengono spinti al tradimento se non vengono accontentati nelle loro fantasie erotiche.... *quindi consiglio a tutte le donne di essere meno inibite nel sesso con i mariti.... di non essere pesanti nella vita quotidiana con lui e cercarlo di accontentarlo anche quando non si ha voglia ed essere meno monastiche possibili.... insomma trasformarsi in geisha per il proprio maritino.....
> mio marito con me si sente libero di chiedermi ciò che vuole quando facciamo sesso, se gli va di chiamarmi troia mentre lo facciamo glielo permetto, se gli va di vedersi un filmino porno ok anche quello..... se sono cose che lo eccitano perchè non accontentarlo??? e fargli venire il pensiero di trovare ciò che vuole in un'altra....
> i mariti bisogna saperseli tenere perchè di troiette vere ce ne sono e come
> ...


NO 
Nel mio caso se fosse come dici tu.....avrei dovuto cercare fuori da una vita e mia moglie dovrebbe avere corna alte 2 kilometri.......invece le ho io :rotfl:

Ergo quello che dici è un tuo pensiero, valido forse tra te e tuo marito.....ma non rispecchia totalmente la realtà.


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credo, o almeno, lo spero che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito....
> penso che per gli uomini tutto si basa sul sesso, nel senso che vengono spinti al tradimento se non vengono accontentati nelle loro fantasie erotiche.... quindi consiglio a tutte le donne di essere meno inibite nel sesso con i mariti.... di non essere pesanti nella vita quotidiana con lui e cercarlo di accontentarlo anche quando non si ha voglia ed essere meno monastiche possibili.... insomma trasformarsi in geisha per il proprio maritino.....
> mio marito con me si sente libero di chiedermi ciò che vuole quando facciamo sesso, se gli va di chiamarmi troia mentre lo facciamo glielo permetto, se gli va di vedersi un filmino porno ok anche quello..... se sono cose che lo eccitano perchè non accontentarlo??? e fargli venire il pensiero di trovare ciò che vuole in un'altra....
> i mariti bisogna saperseli tenere perchè di troiette vere ce ne sono e come
> ...


Ah, se solo anche le donne che non sono il riflesso di quello che la mente di un uomo creativo desidera le ragazze fossero felici e spontaneamente disposte a fare, sopportare ed incoraggiare, saresti davvero un monumento aere perennius da clonare e rivendere a prezzo calmierato in tutti i suq del mondo.

Hai tutta la mia virile stima!


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Luglio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> NO
> Nel mio caso se fosse come dici tu.....avrei dovuto cercare fuori da una vita e mia moglie dovrebbe avere corna alte 2 kilometri.......invece le ho io :rotfl:
> 
> Ergo quello che dici è un tuo pensiero, valido forse tra te e tuo marito.....ma non rispecchia totalmente la realtà.


magari è lei che non si sente libera di chiederti ciò che vuole...
non so la tua situazione, ma credo comunque che ciò che spinge al tradimento le donne sia altro..


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credo, o almeno, lo spero che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito....
> penso che per gli uomini tutto si basa sul sesso, nel senso che vengono spinti al tradimento se non vengono accontentati nelle loro fantasie erotiche.... quindi consiglio a tutte le donne di essere meno inibite nel sesso con i mariti.... di non essere pesanti nella vita quotidiana con lui e cercarlo di accontentarlo anche quando non si ha voglia ed essere meno monastiche possibili.... insomma trasformarsi in geisha per il proprio maritino.....
> mio marito con me si sente libero di chiedermi ciò che vuole quando facciamo sesso, se gli va di chiamarmi troia mentre lo facciamo glielo permetto, se gli va di vedersi un filmino porno ok anche quello..... se sono cose che lo eccitano perchè non accontentarlo??? e fargli venire il pensiero di trovare ciò che vuole in un'altra....
> i mariti bisogna saperseli tenere perchè di troiette vere ce ne sono e come
> ...


piu' che essere te a tenere tuo marito me sa che e' lui che te tiene....

come n'oggetto proprio, ma e' un dettaglio...

ahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> NO
> Nel mio caso se fosse come dici tu.....avrei dovuto cercare fuori da una vita e mia moglie dovrebbe avere corna alte 2 kilometri.......invece le ho io :rotfl:


Ma quindi vuol dire che tua moglie voleva chiamarti "troia" a letto e tu non eri d'accordo? Magari voleva anche darti gli schiaffi sul culo e a te dava fastidio, di la verità.


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credo, o almeno, lo spero che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito....
> penso che per gli uomini tutto si basa sul sesso, nel senso che vengono spinti al tradimento se non vengono accontentati nelle loro fantasie erotiche.... quindi consiglio a tutte le donne di essere meno inibite nel sesso con i mariti.... di non essere pesanti nella vita quotidiana con lui e cercarlo di accontentarlo anche quando non si ha voglia ed essere meno monastiche possibili.... insomma trasformarsi in geisha per il proprio maritino.....
> mio marito con me si sente libero di chiedermi ciò che vuole quando facciamo sesso, se gli va di chiamarmi troia mentre lo facciamo glielo permetto, se gli va di vedersi un filmino porno ok anche quello..... se sono cose che lo eccitano perchè non accontentarlo??? e fargli venire il pensiero di trovare ciò che vuole in un'altra....
> i mariti bisogna saperseli tenere perchè di troiette vere ce ne sono e come
> ...


perché tenerseli se vogliono andare?
non vorrei metterti delle strane idee in testa ma alcuni non si accontentano  e si rivolgono altrove comunque perché c'è sempre quella più "brava"....non è terribile?
e tuo marito che fa per tenerti?


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credo, o almeno, lo spero che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito....
> penso che per gli uomini tutto si basa sul sesso, nel senso che vengono spinti al tradimento se non vengono accontentati nelle loro fantasie erotiche.... quindi consiglio a tutte le donne di essere meno inibite nel sesso con i mariti.... di non essere pesanti nella vita quotidiana con lui e cercarlo di accontentarlo anche quando non si ha voglia ed essere meno monastiche possibili.... insomma trasformarsi in geisha per il proprio maritino.....
> mio marito con me si sente libero di chiedermi ciò che vuole quando facciamo sesso, se gli va di chiamarmi troia mentre lo facciamo glielo permetto, se gli va di vedersi un filmino porno ok anche quello..... se sono cose che lo eccitano perchè non accontentarlo??? e fargli venire il pensiero di trovare ciò che vuole in un'altra....
> i mariti bisogna saperseli tenere perchè di troiette vere ce ne sono e come
> ...


XD ah vabbè...


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credo, o almeno, lo spero che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito....
> penso che per gli uomini tutto si basa sul sesso, nel senso che vengono spinti al tradimento se non vengono accontentati nelle loro fantasie erotiche.... quindi consiglio a tutte le donne di essere meno inibite nel sesso con i mariti.... di non essere pesanti nella vita quotidiana con lui e cercarlo di accontentarlo anche quando non si ha voglia ed essere meno monastiche possibili.... insomma trasformarsi in geisha per il proprio maritino.....
> mio marito con me si sente libero di chiedermi ciò che vuole quando facciamo sesso, se gli va di chiamarmi troia mentre lo facciamo glielo permetto, se gli va di vedersi un filmino porno ok anche quello..... se sono cose che lo eccitano perchè non accontentarlo??? e fargli venire il pensiero di trovare ciò che vuole in un'altra....
> i mariti bisogna saperseli tenere perchè di troiette vere ce ne sono e come
> ...


Chi tradisce, tradisce perchè è abituato a farlo, è come dare la parola e non mantenerla,  poi il resto sono solo tante scuse per alleviarsi la colpa.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché tenerseli se vogliono andare?
> non vorrei metterti delle strane idee in testa ma alcuni non si accontentano  e si rivolgono altrove comunque perché c'è sempre quella più "brava"....non è terribile?
> e tuo marito che fa per tenerti?


mio marito è tutto ciò che avrei desiderato...


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mio marito è tutto ciò che avrei desiderato...


e solo un marito desideravi?

altre ruote di scorta nun l'hai mai avute?

se te lassa so' cazzi acidi lo sai, si?

ahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credo, o almeno, lo spero che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito....
> penso che per gli uomini tutto si basa sul sesso, nel senso che vengono spinti al tradimento se non vengono accontentati nelle loro fantasie erotiche.... quindi consiglio a tutte le donne di essere meno inibite nel sesso con i mariti.... di non essere pesanti nella vita quotidiana con lui e cercarlo di accontentarlo anche quando non si ha voglia ed essere meno monastiche possibili.... insomma trasformarsi in geisha per il proprio maritino.....
> mio marito con me si sente libero di chiedermi ciò che vuole quando facciamo sesso, se gli va di chiamarmi troia mentre lo facciamo glielo permetto, se gli va di vedersi un filmino porno ok anche quello..... se sono cose che lo eccitano perchè non accontentarlo??? e fargli venire il pensiero di trovare ciò che vuole in un'altra....
> i mariti bisogna saperseli tenere perchè di troiette vere ce ne sono e come
> ...


mi metti in crisi..perche'io non ho neanche  quel alibi li'..per tradire.


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi metti in crisi..perche'io non ho neanche quel alibi li'..per tradire.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Luglio 2012)

fosse tutto così lineare e scientifico sarebbe facile..................e non vorrei demolire la tua sicurezza ma troppa sicurezza è solo l'anticamera della delusione e cadere da tanto tanto alto fa male credimi fa male.............


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mio marito è tutto ciò che avrei desiderato...


ti accontenti di poco


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi metti in crisi..perche'io non ho neanche quel alibi li'..per tradire.


lupus in fabula


----------



## lothar57 (26 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> lupus in fabula



peggio..sono proprio cretino ..sai quando leggo queste cose..darei le testate al muro!


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> peggio..sono proprio cretino ..sai quando leggo queste cose..darei le testate al muro!


----------



## Hellseven (26 Luglio 2012)

*Ciao*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> credo, o almeno, lo spero che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito....
> penso che per gli uomini tutto si basa sul sesso, nel senso che vengono spinti al tradimento se non vengono accontentati nelle loro fantasie erotiche.... quindi consiglio a tutte le donne di essere meno inibite nel sesso con i mariti.... di non essere pesanti nella vita quotidiana con lui e cercarlo di accontentarlo anche quando non si ha voglia ed essere meno monastiche possibili.... insomma trasformarsi in geisha per il proprio maritino.....
> mio marito con me si sente libero di chiedermi ciò che vuole quando facciamo sesso, se gli va di chiamarmi troia mentre lo facciamo glielo permetto, se gli va di vedersi un filmino porno ok anche quello..... se sono cose che lo eccitano perchè non accontentarlo??? e fargli venire il pensiero di trovare ciò che vuole in un'altra....
> i mariti bisogna saperseli tenere perchè di troiette vere ce ne sono e come
> ...


Sai, non volermene, ma non credo affatto che se fai al marito quello che il marito vorrebbe farsi fare (o si fa fare) da altre donne, lui smetta di tradire o di desiderare il tradimento. Non credo sia questo il punto. E' farselo fare da un'altra e non dalla propria compagna il fulcro della cosa.


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

yangfiltro ha detto:


> Sai, non volermene, ma non credo affatto che se fai al marito quello che il marito vorrebbe farsi fare (o si fa fare) da altre donne, lui smetta di tradire o di desiderare il tradimento. *Non credo sia questo il punto. E' farselo fare da un'altra e non dalla propria compagna il fulcro della cosa*.



parole sante! :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e solo un marito desideravi?
> 
> altre ruote di scorta nun l'hai mai avute?
> 
> ...



ma la smetti, dissacratore?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## demoralizio (26 Luglio 2012)

da neofita dell'argomento (porc...ç@#§) secondo me se c'è un equilibrio e una soddisfazione reciproca (lui dice, lei fa) magari si può stare un po' più "tranquilli", ma la sicurezza credo che ce l'abbia solo il signore con la falce (tiè)


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> da neofita dell'argomento (porc...ç@#§) secondo me se c'è un equilibrio e una soddisfazione reciproca (lui dice, lei fa) magari si può stare un po' più "tranquilli", ma la sicurezza credo che ce l'abbia solo il signore con la falce (tiè)


ossignur , chi è questo iettatore?
abbattiamolo


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> da neofita dell'argomento (porc...ç@#§) secondo me se c'è un equilibrio e una soddisfazione reciproca (lui dice, lei fa) magari si può stare un po' più "tranquilli", ma la sicurezza credo che ce l'abbia solo il signore con la falce (tiè)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

l'ottimismo è il profumo della vita....


----------



## lothar57 (26 Luglio 2012)

yangfiltro ha detto:


> Sai, non volermene, ma non credo affatto che se fai al marito quello che il marito vorrebbe farsi fare (o si fa fare) da altre donne, lui smetta di tradire o di desiderare il tradimento. Non credo sia questo il punto. E' farselo fare da un'altra e non dalla propria compagna il fulcro della cosa.




eureka!!!!ti super approvo..ho trovato l'alibi'.....


----------



## exStermy (26 Luglio 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> da neofita dell'argomento (porc...ç@#§) secondo me se c'è un equilibrio e una soddisfazione reciproca (lui dice, lei fa) magari si può stare un po' più "tranquilli", ma la sicurezza credo che ce l'abbia solo il signore con la falce (tiè)


io nun credo che sia tanto sicuro manco er contadino...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credo, o almeno, lo spero che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito....
> penso che per gli uomini tutto si basa sul sesso, nel senso che vengono spinti al tradimento se non vengono accontentati nelle loro fantasie erotiche.... quindi consiglio a tutte le donne di essere meno inibite nel sesso con i mariti.... di non essere pesanti nella vita quotidiana con lui e cercarlo di accontentarlo anche quando non si ha voglia ed essere meno monastiche possibili.... insomma trasformarsi in geisha per il proprio maritino.....
> mio marito con me si sente libero di chiedermi ciò che vuole quando facciamo sesso, se gli va di chiamarmi troia mentre lo facciamo glielo permetto, se gli va di vedersi un filmino porno ok anche quello..... se sono cose che lo eccitano perchè non accontentarlo??? e fargli venire il pensiero di trovare ciò che vuole in un'altra....
> i mariti bisogna saperseli tenere perchè di troiette vere ce ne sono e come
> ...


il discorso non fa una grinza:mrgreen: assolutamente da quotare:up:
tu sì che hai capito tutta della vita.....:mrgreen::smile:


----------



## battiato63 (26 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> parole sante! :carneval:


azz


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Chi tradisce, tradisce perchè è abituato a farlo, è come dare la parola e non mantenerla,  poi il resto sono solo tante scuse per alleviarsi la colpa.
> 
> Maurizio


Ora che ti sei tradito (penso che sai di cosa parlo), forse è meglio che cambi registro. Le tue offese gratuite ad altri utenti in questo forum non sono graditi. Se hai qualcosa da dire, dillo da iscritto, altrimenti lascia perdere. Gli anonimi abusivi hanno sempre avuto una vita molto breve in questo forum.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ora che ti sei tradito (penso che sai di cosa parlo), forse è meglio che cambi registro. Le tue offese gratuite ad altri utenti in questo forum non sono graditi. Se hai qualcosa da dire, dillo da iscritto, altrimenti lascia perdere. Gli anonimi abusivi hanno sempre avuto una vita molto breve in questo forum.



che succede Capo???potresti renderci edotti??


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> azz


dica...:mexican:


----------



## stellina (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credo, o almeno, lo spero che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito....
> penso che per gli uomini tutto si basa sul sesso, nel senso che vengono spinti al tradimento se non vengono accontentati nelle loro fantasie erotiche.... quindi consiglio a tutte le donne di essere meno inibite nel sesso con i mariti.... di non essere pesanti nella vita quotidiana con lui e cercarlo di accontentarlo anche quando non si ha voglia ed essere meno monastiche possibili.... insomma trasformarsi in geisha per il proprio maritino.....
> mio marito con me si sente libero di chiedermi ciò che vuole quando facciamo sesso, se gli va di chiamarmi troia mentre lo facciamo glielo permetto, se gli va di vedersi un filmino porno ok anche quello..... se sono cose che lo eccitano perchè non accontentarlo??? e fargli venire il pensiero di trovare ciò che vuole in un'altra....
> i mariti bisogna saperseli tenere perchè di troiette vere ce ne sono e come
> ...


scusa rosy...solo una domanda: ma cosa ci fai su questo forum? non per essere aggressiva ma mi chiedevo...hai capito la formula magica per tenerti il marito che ti soddisfa, credi che lui sia soddisfatto e non ti tradisca...e alllora perchè ci scrivi questo? è un consiglio che ci vuoi dare? uno sfogo? non ho capito...oh ma veramente non capisco perchè tu abbia sentito l'esigenza di aprire sto 3d!!! mi spieghi?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ora che ti sei tradito (penso che sai di cosa parlo), forse è meglio che cambi registro. Le tue offese gratuite ad altri utenti in questo forum non sono graditi. Se hai qualcosa da dire, dillo da iscritto, altrimenti lascia perdere. Gli anonimi abusivi hanno sempre avuto una vita molto breve in questo forum.



E' il clone di qualcuno?


----------



## lunaiena (26 Luglio 2012)

MauriZIO e demoraliZIO sono la stessa persona.....





Mi piace pensarla così ...mi piace l'affinità dei nik !!


----------



## Annuccia (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credo, o almeno, lo spero che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito....
> penso che per gli uomini tutto si basa sul sesso, nel senso che vengono spinti al tradimento se non vengono accontentati nelle loro fantasie erotiche.... *quindi consiglio a tutte le donne di essere meno inibite nel sesso con i mariti.... di non essere pesanti nella vita quotidiana con lui e cercarlo di accontentarlo anche quando non si ha voglia ed essere meno monastiche possibili.... insomma trasformarsi in geisha per il proprio maritino.....
> *mio marito con me si sente libero di chiedermi ciò che vuole quando facciamo sesso, se gli va di chiamarmi troia mentre lo facciamo glielo permetto, se gli va di vedersi un filmino porno ok anche quello..... se sono cose che lo eccitano perchè non accontentarlo??? e fargli venire il pensiero di trovare ciò che vuole in un'altra....
> i mariti bisogna saperseli tenere perchè di troiette vere ce ne sono e come
> ...


hai dimenticato l'eventuale "divisa"da indossare....

parli di sesso...
aggiungi anche al "manuale"
di cucinare cose sempre diverse.....portare colazione a letto...
lavarlo vestirlo..pulirlo col tovagliolo...

vezzeggiarlo...

magari se non hai voglia qualche sera gli porti un amica...

giusto per non farlo rimanere male poverino...


ma è una donna che scrive ste cose....???


----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credo, o almeno, lo spero che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito....
> penso che per gli uomini tutto si basa sul sesso, nel senso che vengono spinti al tradimento se non vengono accontentati nelle loro fantasie erotiche.... quindi consiglio a tutte le donne di essere meno inibite nel sesso con i mariti.... di non essere pesanti nella vita quotidiana con lui e cercarlo di accontentarlo anche quando non si ha voglia ed essere meno monastiche possibili.... insomma trasformarsi in geisha per il proprio maritino.....
> mio marito con me si sente libero di chiedermi ciò che vuole quando facciamo sesso, se gli va di chiamarmi troia mentre lo facciamo glielo permetto, se gli va di vedersi un filmino porno ok anche quello..... se sono cose che lo eccitano perchè non accontentarlo??? e fargli venire il pensiero di trovare ciò che vuole in un'altra....*
> i mariti bisogna saperseli tenere perchè di troiette vere ce ne sono e come*
> ...


ciascuno ha la sua opinione, non concordo, ma rispetto la tua
ma sei davvero convinta che la colpa sia solo ed esclusivamente delle donnacce in circolazione?
insomma circonvenzione di incapace?
il tradimento ridotto al cercare le cose zozze al di fuori del matrimonio?


----------



## ferita (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credo, o almeno, lo spero che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito....
> penso che per gli uomini tutto si basa sul sesso, nel senso che vengono spinti al tradimento se non vengono accontentati nelle loro fantasie erotiche.... quindi consiglio a tutte le donne di essere meno inibite nel sesso con i mariti.... di non essere pesanti nella vita quotidiana con lui e cercarlo di accontentarlo anche quando non si ha voglia ed essere meno monastiche possibili.... insomma trasformarsi in geisha per il proprio maritino.....
> mio marito con me si sente libero di chiedermi ciò che vuole quando facciamo sesso, se gli va di chiamarmi troia mentre lo facciamo glielo permetto, se gli va di vedersi un filmino porno ok anche quello..... se sono cose che lo eccitano perchè non accontentarlo??? e fargli venire il pensiero di trovare ciò che vuole in un'altra....
> i mariti bisogna saperseli tenere perchè di troiette vere ce ne sono e come
> ...



E se a tuo marito venisse semplicemente voglia di cambiare partner?


----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> hai dimenticato l'eventuale "divisa"da indossare....
> 
> parli di sesso...
> aggiungi anche al "manuale"
> ...


e la manicure?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciascuno ha la sua opinione, non concordo, ma rispetto la tua
> ma sei davvero convinta che la colpa sia solo ed esclusivamente delle donnacce in circolazione?
> insomma *circonvenzione di incapace*?
> il tradimento ridotto al cercare le cose zozze al di fuori del matrimonio?


questa è bellissima!


----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questa è bellissima!


e si Simy le donnacce raggirano i poveri maritini talmente dolci da cariare i denti
(oggi sono particolarmente velenosa)


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> e la manicure?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Quella è roba da femminielli.


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> e si Simy le donnacce raggirano i poveri maritini talmente dolci da cariare i denti
> (oggi sono particolarmente velenosa)



san sanguigno in agguato?:carneval:


----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quella è roba da femminuccie.


ma no, un vero maritino si fa la mainicure


Simy ha detto:


> san sanguigno in agguato?:carneval:


no
una mattina da incubo in ufficio:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma no, un vero maritino si fa la mainicure


Brrr...


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma no, un vero maritino si fa la mainicure
> 
> no
> una mattina da incubo in ufficio:unhappy:


siamo in due...e considera che ho pure dormito poco...ieri sera ho staccato alle 23....

poi vabbè stanotte alle 0.20 c'erà l'amichevole Roma-Liverpool.... :carneval: sono un maschiaccio...


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> e la manicure?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


lo faccio anche.................. ahahhahah
parte gli scherzi cerchiamo di accontentarci


----------



## Flavia (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lo faccio anche.................. ahahhahah
> parte gli scherzi cerchiamo di accontentarci


ok, ora sono seria
ci sono piccole cose, che secondo me equivalgono a delle coccole, ad esempio ti porto il caffè a letto, ma anche tu a me
quello che non mi piace del tuo ragionamento, è il concetto dell'accontentarsi
se tu sei felice a fare quello che fai per il tuo uomo, ok va bene
ma se lo fai per la paura di perderlo, e ti accontenti, vuol dire che non sei felice, perchè nella tua mente hai un altro concetto di quello che deve essere il rapporto con il tuo compagno


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Luglio 2012)

*****



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ora che ti sei tradito (penso che sai di cosa parlo), forse è meglio che cambi registro. Le tue offese gratuite ad altri utenti in questo forum non sono graditi. Se hai qualcosa da dire, dillo da iscritto, altrimenti lascia perdere. Gli anonimi abusivi hanno sempre avuto una vita molto breve in questo forum.


Stai prendendo un grosso granchio controlla bene

Maurizio


----------



## Lavarello (26 Luglio 2012)

yangfiltro ha detto:


> Sai, non volermene, ma non credo affatto che se fai al marito quello che il marito vorrebbe farsi fare (o si fa fare) da altre donne, lui smetta di tradire o di desiderare il tradimento. Non credo sia questo il punto. E' farselo fare da un'altra e non dalla propria compagna il fulcro della cosa.


Mi avranno pure dato dell'invornito, ma quoto al 101%....


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credo, o almeno, lo spero che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito....
> penso che per gli uomini tutto si basa sul sesso, nel senso che vengono spinti al tradimento se non vengono accontentati nelle loro fantasie erotiche.... quindi consiglio a tutte le donne di essere meno inibite nel sesso con i mariti.... di non essere pesanti nella vita quotidiana con lui e cercarlo di accontentarlo anche quando non si ha voglia ed essere meno monastiche possibili.... insomma trasformarsi in geisha per il proprio maritino.....
> mio marito con me si sente libero di chiedermi ciò che vuole quando facciamo sesso, se gli va di chiamarmi troia mentre lo facciamo glielo permetto, se gli va di vedersi un filmino porno ok anche quello..... se sono cose che lo eccitano perchè non accontentarlo??? e fargli venire il pensiero di trovare ciò che vuole in un'altra....
> i mariti bisogna saperseli tenere perchè di troiette vere ce ne sono e come
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl: ma perché tu ti consideri una troia per amore? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## geko (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credo, o almeno, lo spero che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito....
> penso che per gli uomini tutto si basa sul sesso, nel senso che vengono spinti al tradimento se non vengono accontentati nelle loro fantasie erotiche.... quindi consiglio a tutte le donne di essere meno inibite nel sesso con i mariti.... di non essere pesanti nella vita quotidiana con lui e cercarlo di accontentarlo anche quando non si ha voglia ed essere meno monastiche possibili.... insomma trasformarsi in geisha per il proprio maritino.....
> mio marito con me si sente libero di chiedermi ciò che vuole quando facciamo sesso, se gli va di chiamarmi troia mentre lo facciamo glielo permetto, se gli va di vedersi un filmino porno ok anche quello..... se sono cose che lo eccitano perchè non accontentarlo??? e fargli venire il pensiero di trovare ciò che vuole in un'altra....
> * i mariti bisogna saperseli tenere perchè di troiette vere ce ne sono e come*
> ...


Concordo, brava, hai trovato la formula matematica: voi donne dovete sempre accontentarci, fare tutto quello che vogliamo, trasformarvi in troie (da quando non avere inibizioni nel sesso equivale ad essere troie?  ) all'occorrenza e non rifiutare MAI niente. Guai ad avere qualche limite eh... Che se no lo andiamo a cercare altrove, eccome se lo troviamo! 


Mi piace questa mentalità! Rosy, sai stirare? Mi sposi? 
Poi però l'amante me la cerco con una sua volontà e personalità eh...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Stai prendendo un grosso granchio controlla bene
> 
> Maurizio


Vedi gli asterischi nel titolo del messaggio citato? Eccoti presentato il nuovo controllo dei troll, sensibile agli IP, se vuoi anche troppo, ma chiaramente abbinabile a un altro messaggio molto più anonimo e molto più offensivo, della stessa giornata e dello stesso IP. Pensi che sia un'occasione?

Tutte le volte che scrivi qualcosa con lo stesso IP dell'anonimo offensore (precedentemente segnalato), i messaggi prima finiscono in moderazione, perché mi sono stufato di dover controllare ogni volta chi ha scritto cosa (confronto IP), e così invece abbiamo i responsabili già filtrati.

Ora, se non sei tu l'autore degli altri messaggi, allora qualcuno sta utilizzando tuo PC per visitare lo stesso forum e ti sputtana. Ma è un problema tuo, non nostro. Il nostro problema termina dal momento che abbiamo individuato la sorgente.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> che succede Capo???potresti renderci edotti??


nuovo con-troll-o-matic


----------



## graziemille (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credo, o almeno, lo spero che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito....
> penso che per gli uomini tutto si basa sul sesso, nel senso che vengono spinti al tradimento se non vengono accontentati nelle loro fantasie erotiche.... quindi consiglio a tutte le donne di essere meno inibite nel sesso con i mariti.... di non essere pesanti nella vita quotidiana con lui e cercarlo di accontentarlo anche quando non si ha voglia ed essere meno monastiche possibili.... insomma trasformarsi in geisha per il proprio maritino.....
> mio marito con me si sente libero di chiedermi ciò che vuole quando facciamo sesso, se gli va di chiamarmi troia mentre lo facciamo glielo permetto, se gli va di vedersi un filmino porno ok anche quello..... se sono cose che lo eccitano perchè non accontentarlo??? e fargli venire il pensiero di trovare ciò che vuole in un'altra....
> i mariti bisogna saperseli tenere perchè di troiette vere ce ne sono e come
> ...


Cavolo che grande consiglio!
... magari arriverà al punto di eccitarsi di più davanti ad una santerellina che gli fa sudare ogni fantasia...
... non credo ci sia alcun metodo da studiare per evitare i tradimenti!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' il clone di qualcuno?


il sospetto fortissimo c'è, ma più che altro potrebbe trattarsi di co-utilizzo dello stesso PC da parte di più utenti che si fanno lo scherzetto - ma a spese nostre. le botte le deve prendere da chi gli sta più vicino 

mi sono rotto delle risatine anonime e offese verso altri (verso di me sono istituzionali) e ho silentemente aggiunto un controllo per stanare chi per un modo o chi per un altro viene qui solo per offendere. ne ho già beccato un altro che però ha perso il gusto, perché ovviamente piace colpire solo di nascosto.


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Vedi gli asterischi nel titolo del messaggio citato? Eccoti presentato il nuovo controllo dei troll, sensibile agli IP, se vuoi anche troppo, ma chiaramente abbinabile a un altro messaggio molto più anonimo e molto più offensivo, della stessa giornata e dello stesso IP. Pensi che sia un'occasione?
> 
> Tutte le volte che scrivi qualcosa con lo stesso IP dell'anonimo offensore (precedentemente segnalato), i messaggi prima finiscono in moderazione, perché mi sono stufato di dover controllare ogni volta chi ha scritto cosa (confronto IP), e così invece abbiamo i responsabili già filtrati.
> 
> Ora, se non sei tu l'autore degli altri messaggi, allora qualcuno sta utilizzando tuo PC per visitare lo stesso forum e ti sputtana. Ma è un problema tuo, non nostro. Il nostro problema termina dal momento che abbiamo individuato la sorgente.


Era ora! Grazie!


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Luglio 2012)

*****



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Vedi gli asterischi nel titolo del messaggio citato? Eccoti presentato il nuovo controllo dei troll, sensibile agli IP, se vuoi anche troppo, ma chiaramente abbinabile a un altro messaggio molto più anonimo e molto più offensivo, della stessa giornata e dello stesso IP. Pensi che sia un'occasione?
> 
> Tutte le volte che scrivi qualcosa con lo stesso IP dell'anonimo offensore (precedentemente segnalato), i messaggi prima finiscono in moderazione, perché mi sono stufato di dover controllare ogni volta chi ha scritto cosa (confronto IP), e così invece abbiamo i responsabili già filtrati.
> 
> Ora, se non sei tu l'autore degli altri messaggi, allora qualcuno sta utilizzando tuo PC per visitare lo stesso forum e ti sputtana. Ma è un problema tuo, non nostro. Il nostro problema termina dal momento che abbiamo individuato la sorgente.



riguardo l' IP nutro seri dubbi, in quanto mi collego da una connessione che usano molti utenti
se dici che basta che un utente lo segnala, lo può fare anche se il messaggio non è offensivo.
Allora era più semplice mettere una ban list all 'interno del forum non credi?( troppo lavoro?)
o esiste la regola che i registrati  hanno il diritto di  insultare e gli ospiti no.



Maurizio


----------



## stellina (26 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> il sospetto fortissimo c'è, ma più che altro potrebbe trattarsi di co-utilizzo dello stesso PC da parte di più utenti che si fanno lo scherzetto - ma a spese nostre. le botte le deve prendere da chi gli sta più vicino
> 
> mi sono rotto delle risatine anonime e offese verso altri (verso di me sono istituzionali) e ho silentemente aggiunto un controllo per stanare chi per un modo o chi per un altro viene qui solo per offendere. ne ho già beccato un altro che però ha perso il gusto, perché ovviamente piace colpire solo di nascosto.


:forza:


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> il sospetto fortissimo c'è, ma più che altro potrebbe trattarsi di co-utilizzo dello stesso PC da parte di più utenti che si fanno lo scherzetto - ma a spese nostre. le botte le deve prendere da chi gli sta più vicino
> 
> mi sono rotto delle risatine anonime e offese verso altri (verso di me sono istituzionali) e ho silentemente aggiunto un controllo per stanare chi per un modo o chi per un altro viene qui solo per offendere. ne ho già beccato un altro che però ha perso il gusto, perché ovviamente piace colpire solo di nascosto.


grazie Admin!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> riguardo l' IP nutro seri dubbi, in quanto mi collego da una connessione che usano molti utenti
> se dici che basta che un utente lo segnala, lo può fare anche se il messaggio non è offensivo.
> Allora era più semplice mettere una ban list all 'interno del forum non credi?( troppo lavoro?)
> o esiste la regola che i registrati  hanno il diritto di  insultare e gli ospiti no.
> ...


Io mi leggo i messaggi segnalati e ripubblico quelli che non entrano nel criterio. Restano nel database e nascosti quelli offensivi da parte degli anonimi e fin quando c'è l'abbinamento fra "messaggio segnalato/cancellato+ip uguale", tutti i successivi messaggi finiscono in moderazione.

Gli utenti iscritti possono continuare a insultarsi se la comunità lo permette, ma gli anonimi non possono essere votati. Resta la segnalazione. E la tabellina dei visitatori segnalati ora c'è, ma senza che mi crei del lavoro aggiuntivo.

Se la comunità non tollera gli insulti (o qualsiasi altro comportamento) allora il voto affonda l'offensore, che, come abbiamo visto nel passato, rientra spesso anonimo e offende tutti senza che noi possiamo fare qualcosa. E questo ora è finito.

Quindi se ritieni che non sei l'autore di altri messaggi scritti da anonimi e segnalati dagli iscritti, l'unica via che ti resta è scrivere da iscritto. Così tu puoi scrivere mentre il tuo fantasma no. Vedrai che prima o poi, quello si stufa.


----------



## Tebe (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credo, o almeno, lo spero che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito....
> penso che per gli uomini tutto si basa sul sesso, nel senso che vengono spinti al tradimento se non vengono accontentati nelle loro fantasie erotiche.... quindi consiglio a tutte le donne di essere meno inibite nel sesso con i mariti.... di non essere pesanti nella vita quotidiana con lui e cercarlo di accontentarlo anche quando non si ha voglia ed essere meno monastiche possibili.... insomma trasformarsi in geisha per il proprio maritino.....
> mio marito con me si sente libero di chiedermi ciò che vuole quando facciamo sesso, se gli va di chiamarmi troia mentre lo facciamo glielo permetto, se gli va di vedersi un filmino porno ok anche quello..... se sono cose che lo eccitano perchè non accontentarlo??? e fargli venire il pensiero di trovare ciò che vuole in un'altra....
> i mariti bisogna saperseli tenere perchè di troiette vere ce ne sono e come
> ...



O Jesus....


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> O Jesus....



servono i sali????


----------



## Tebe (26 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> servono i sali????


no grazie, ora mi sono un pò ripresa....

Però vedo che anche voi siete rimasti basiti...quindi mi consolo...


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no grazie, ora mi sono un pò ripresa....
> 
> Però vedo che anche voi siete rimasti basiti...quindi mi consolo...


vorrei vedere..... XD a me ci sono quasi voluti i sali..... XD


----------



## oscuro (26 Luglio 2012)

*Ma*

Poi c'è gente che critica oscuro....!Io ci metto sempre la faccia,ok sarà da culo,ma non uso sotterfugi,mai avuto cloni,mai fatto crikke,mai adulato,mai scorretto,mi sento coione,ma contentio di esserlo!


----------



## Tebe (26 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vorrei vedere..... XD a me ci sono quasi voluti i sali..... XD


...ma poi è proprio convinta....


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...ma poi è proprio convinta....



contenta lei....


----------



## Tubarao (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credo, o almeno, lo spero che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito....
> penso che per gli uomini tutto si basa sul sesso, nel senso che vengono spinti al tradimento se non vengono accontentati nelle loro fantasie erotiche.... quindi consiglio a tutte le donne di essere meno inibite nel sesso con i mariti.... di non essere pesanti nella vita quotidiana con lui e cercarlo di accontentarlo anche quando non si ha voglia ed essere meno monastiche possibili.... insomma trasformarsi in geisha per il proprio maritino.....
> mio marito con me si sente libero di chiedermi ciò che vuole quando facciamo sesso, se gli va di chiamarmi troia mentre lo facciamo glielo permetto, se gli va di vedersi un filmino porno ok anche quello..... se sono cose che lo eccitano perchè non accontentarlo??? e fargli venire il pensiero di trovare ciò che vuole in un'altra....
> i mariti bisogna saperseli tenere perchè di troiette vere ce ne sono e come
> ...


Lo sai come si chiama quell'ammasso di carne attorno al pene ? Uomo, ecco come si chiama.


----------



## Tebe (26 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo sai come si chiama quell'ammasso di carne attorno al pene ? Uomo, ecco come si chiama.




DAVVERO?


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo sai come si chiama quell'ammasso di carne attorno al pene ? Uomo, ecco come si chiama.



:rotfl::rotfl:ma perchè non è solo un reggi-pene :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (26 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:ma perchè non è solo un reggi-pene :rotfl::rotfl:





Tebe ha detto:


> DAVVERO?


Cough Zoc Cough co Etciù l Sniff e Sob.




'zzo di allergia non mi molla


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cough Zoc Cough co Etciù l Sniff le Sob.


fatti meno canne fratello :canna:


----------



## Tubarao (26 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> fatti meno canne fratello :canna:


Ma se stò smettendo pure le sigarette.....


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma se stò smettendo pure le sigarette.....


e bravo! anche perchè in macchina mia non si fuma più :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (26 Luglio 2012)

*Tuburao*

Ascolta,c'era un mio collega che fumava i sigari e non riusciva a smettere...!Un bel giorno gli dico:ho trovato la soluzione per smettere,mettiti un sigaro acceso nel culo......!Lui:dici che smetto di fumarli?Si ,di fumarli si,non di comprarli però....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (26 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,c'era un mio collega che fumava i sigari e non riusciva a smettere...!Un bel giorno gli dico:ho trovato la soluzione per smettere,mettiti un sigaro acceso nel culo......!Lui:dici che smetto di fumarli?Si ,di fumarli si,non di comprarli però....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credo, o almeno, lo spero che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito....
> penso che per gli uomini tutto si basa sul sesso, nel senso che vengono spinti al tradimento se non vengono accontentati nelle loro fantasie erotiche.... quindi consiglio a tutte le donne di essere meno inibite nel sesso con i mariti.... di non essere pesanti nella vita quotidiana con lui e cercarlo di accontentarlo anche quando non si ha voglia ed essere meno monastiche possibili.... insomma trasformarsi in geisha per il proprio maritino.....
> mio marito con me si sente libero di chiedermi ciò che vuole quando facciamo sesso, se gli va di chiamarmi troia mentre lo facciamo glielo permetto, se gli va di vedersi un filmino porno ok anche quello..... se sono cose che lo eccitano perchè non accontentarlo??? e fargli venire il pensiero di trovare ciò che vuole in un'altra....
> i mariti bisogna saperseli tenere perchè di troiette vere ce ne sono e come
> ...



cazzarola che mariti difficili

passo!


----------



## Hirohito (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credo, o almeno, lo spero che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito....
> penso che per gli uomini tutto si basa sul sesso, nel senso che vengono spinti al tradimento se non vengono accontentati nelle loro fantasie erotiche.... quindi consiglio a tutte le donne di essere meno inibite nel sesso con i mariti.... di non essere pesanti nella vita quotidiana con lui e cercarlo di accontentarlo anche quando non si ha voglia ed essere meno monastiche possibili.... insomma trasformarsi in geisha per il proprio maritino.....
> mio marito con me si sente libero di chiedermi ciò che vuole quando facciamo sesso, se gli va di chiamarmi troia mentre lo facciamo glielo permetto, se gli va di vedersi un filmino porno ok anche quello..... se sono cose che lo eccitano perchè non accontentarlo??? e fargli venire il pensiero di trovare ciò che vuole in un'altra....
> i mariti bisogna saperseli tenere perchè di troiette vere ce ne sono e come
> ...


Ma quello che consigli tu alle mogli è il minimo sindacale....


----------



## oscuro (26 Luglio 2012)

*Rosy*

Guarda che gli uomini son molto di più di un filmino porno,di una frase volgare a letto, di una fantasia erotica,se ti sei sposata un decerebrato il problema è il tuo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Luglio 2012)

ho notato che oggi va il multietnico: gheishe, senegalesi... Siccome sto leggendo dal cell in treno potete dirmi se mi sono persa altre perle?


----------



## Tebe (26 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho notato che oggi va il multietnico: gheishe, senegalesi... Siccome sto leggendo dal cell in treno potete dirmi se mi sono persa altre perle?



pipini grossi come carpe


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Luglio 2012)

*****



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io mi leggo i messaggi segnalati e ripubblico quelli che non entrano nel criterio. Restano nel database e nascosti quelli offensivi da parte degli anonimi e fin quando c'è l'abbinamento fra "messaggio segnalato/cancellato+ip uguale", tutti i successivi messaggi finiscono in moderazione.
> 
> Gli utenti iscritti possono continuare a insultarsi se la comunità lo permette, ma gli anonimi non possono essere votati. Resta la segnalazione. E la tabellina dei visitatori segnalati ora c'è, ma senza che mi crei del lavoro aggiuntivo.
> 
> ...



Ho fatto le prove su altri 3 computer e il risultato è sempre lo stesso quindi non dipende dal computer
ora ho usato un altra connessione sullo stesso computer e il problema non c'è più,
Ti sbagliavi non partiva dal computer mio
Maurizio


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho notato che oggi va il multietnico: geishe, senegalesi... Siccome sto leggendo dal cell in treno potete dirmi se mi sono persa altre perle?


"Concentrati sugli studi, la musica, l'arte della conversazione, sono il modo più sicuro per attirare un dan...in piedi, non sdraiata". 
"Noi geishe non siamo cortigiane e non siamo moglie...vendiamo le nostre abilità, non i nostri corpi"


...quanto mi piace quel film!


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2012)

*cough* geisha *cough*


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *cough* geisha *cough*


*cough* grazie *cough*


*cough* non dirlo a nessuno *cough*


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che gli uomini son molto di più di un filmino porno,di una frase volgare a letto, di una fantasia erotica,se ti sei sposata un decerebrato il problema è il tuo!


olè


----------



## Fabry (26 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> pipini grossi come carpe




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tesla (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credo, o almeno, lo spero che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito....
> penso che per gli uomini tutto si basa sul sesso, nel senso che vengono spinti al tradimento se non vengono accontentati nelle loro fantasie erotiche.... quindi consiglio a tutte le donne di essere meno inibite nel sesso con i mariti.... di non essere pesanti nella vita quotidiana con lui e cercarlo di accontentarlo anche quando non si ha voglia ed essere meno monastiche possibili.... insomma trasformarsi in geisha per il proprio maritino.....
> mio marito con me si sente libero di chiedermi ciò che vuole quando facciamo sesso, se gli va di chiamarmi troia mentre lo facciamo glielo permetto, se gli va di vedersi un filmino porno ok anche quello..... se sono cose che lo eccitano perchè non accontentarlo??? e fargli venire il pensiero di trovare ciò che vuole in un'altra....
> i mariti bisogna saperseli tenere perchè di troiette vere ce ne sono e come
> ...



[video=youtube_share;KtGJTf9btAs]http://youtu.be/KtGJTf9btAs[/video]


----------



## stellina (26 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo sai come si chiama quell'ammasso di carne attorno al pene ? Uomo, ecco come si chiama.


non si chiamava creapopoli?:carneval:


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> non si chiamava *creapopoli*?:carneval:


il creapopoli non è "l'ammasso di carne intorno al pene".... :carneval:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> il creapopoli non è "l'ammasso di carne intorno al pene".... :carneval:


:mrgreen:
a napoli si chiama " ò pate de' criature" :mrgreen:

traduzione per il nord: "il padre dei bambini" :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> a napoli si chiama " ò pate de' criature" :mrgreen:
> 
> traduzione per il nord: "il padre dei bambini" :mrgreen:


ma  A NOI CI PIACE CREAPOPOLI

ps. prima che qualcuno me lo faccia notare...l'errore grammaticale ce l'ho messo di proposito! :mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma A NOI CI PIACE CREAPOPOLI
> 
> ps. prima che qualcuno me lo faccia notare...l'errore grammaticale ce l'ho messo di proposito! :mrgreen:


vada per il CREAPOPOLI allora:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma  A NOI CI PIACE CREAPOPOLI
> 
> ps. prima che qualcuno me lo faccia notare...l'*errore grammaticale ce l'ho messo di proposito*! :mrgreen:


sono troppo scoppiata a ridere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

qui  sul forum siamo imparati bene con l'italigliano


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*Simy*

Hai paura che la prof Toy ti mette la nota ?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## stellina (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma  A NOI CI PIACE CREAPOPOLI
> 
> ps. prima che qualcuno me lo faccia notare...l'errore grammaticale ce l'ho messo di proposito! :mrgreen:


 sei un mito!!!!!:up:
 comunque a me piace pensare che in quell'ammasso di carne intorno al pene ci sia una scintilla di intelligenza...


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono troppo scoppiata a ridere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> qui sul forum siamo imparati bene con l'italigliano


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



oscuro ha detto:


> Hai paura che la prof Toy ti mette la nota ?:rotfl::rotfl:


:scared: ..... 



stellina ha detto:


> sei un mito!!!!!:up:
> comunque a me piace pensare che in quell'ammasso di carne intorno *al pene ci sia una scintilla di intelligenza*...


se trovi la persona giusta c'è!


----------



## exStermy (27 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> sei un mito!!!!!:up:
> comunque a me piace pensare che in quell'ammasso di carne intorno al pene ci sia una scintilla di intelligenza...


ma pure na' prostata che funzioni...

la potenza e' nulla senza controllo..

ahahah


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma pure na' prostata che funzioni...
> 
> la potenza e' nulla senza controllo..
> 
> ahahah


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grazie...:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e che è a pirelli?:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> grazie...:mrgreen:


di cosa?


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> di cosa?


non parlavi di me quando hai detto nel post precente che basta trovare la persona giusta?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non parlavi di me quando hai detto nel post precente che basta trovare la persona giusta?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


--------- no


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*Scusate*

Scusare se mi intrometto ma è scoppiato un nuovo amore o sbaglio?


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusare se mi intrometto ma è scoppiato un nuovo amore o sbaglio?


sbagli


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusare se mi intrometto ma è scoppiato un nuovo amore o sbaglio?


CON LA CARPA? scusate se faccio confusione, ma sto leggendo adesso...


----------



## exStermy (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusare se mi intrometto ma è scoppiato un nuovo amore o sbaglio?


io vedo solo un aumento de pippe...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> CON LA CARPA? scusate se faccio confusione, ma sto leggendo adesso...



Sbri, mamma mia.
Allora.,
la carpa è un immagine dimostrativa dei peni dei senegalesi ipnotizzatori della tipa che se li fa, anzi si fa fare, nelle casupole fatiscenti.

Dice che ce l'avevano grosso come una carpa e stava cominciando ad apprezzare i big bamboo


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sbri, mamma mia.
> Allora.,
> la carpa è un immagine dimostrativa dei peni dei senegalesi ipnotizzatori della tipa che se li fa, anzi si fa fare, nelle casupole fatiscenti.
> 
> Dice che ce l'avevano grosso come una carpa e stava cominciando ad apprezzare i big bamboo


e dove avviene tutto questo?


----------



## exStermy (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e dove avviene tutto questo?


vuoi le coordinate per farce un sopralluogo?

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusare se mi intrometto ma è scoppiato un nuovo amore o sbaglio?


Tra me e te?


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*Si*

Si,ma anche fra battiato e simy non credi?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma anche fra battiato e simy non credi?


Più che un amore Mi sembra che uno insegue e l'altra fugge a gambe levate


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più che un amore Mi sembra che uno insegue e l'altra fugge a gambe levate



grazie amica! vedo che almeno tu mi capisci!


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*Ehhh*

Chi disprezza compra...!Fidatevi di me!!


----------



## Tebe (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e dove avviene tutto questo?


http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/17471-la-mia-esperienza

e subito Minerva ha postato la foto di una carpa....


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/17471-la-mia-esperienza
> 
> e subito Minerva ha postato la foto di una carpa....


Invornita. Ero ironica:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Invornita. Ero ironica:carneval:


...ops...sai...gli oppiacei...manager ieri....flapflap


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io mi leggo i messaggi segnalati e ripubblico quelli che non entrano nel criterio. Restano nel database e nascosti quelli offensivi da parte degli anonimi e fin quando c'è l'abbinamento fra "messaggio segnalato/cancellato+ip uguale", tutti i successivi messaggi finiscono in moderazione.
> 
> Gli utenti iscritti possono continuare a insultarsi se la comunità lo permette, ma gli anonimi non possono essere votati. Resta la segnalazione. E la tabellina dei visitatori segnalati ora c'è, ma senza che mi crei del lavoro aggiuntivo.
> 
> ...


Non mi va, di iscrivermi per vari motivi, lascio una mia citazione per salutarvi

Persone saccenti fornite di maschera di compiacimento
verso gli altri, con la vita fuori corso da sempre,
vissuta nella penombra di una eclissi permanente
aspettando un sole che non verrà mai.
Una vita con risposte senza domande
cercando di illudere gli altri creandosi  ancora molti più dubbi
vivendo di una essenza che è solo una mancanza
di non sentirsi mai all ‘altezza senza conoscere la misura
cercando di compiacere e compiacersi adeguandosi,
agli sbagli degli altri, pensando di ricoprirci i propri
senza mai  capire la bellezza della differenza e unicità
una ricerca infinita di fiducia senza darsene mai,
primi a criticare, mai disposti a criticarsi 
sempre pronti ad affondare pur essendo naufraghi da sempre.
Cercando verità schiavi delle loro bugie
Correndo a occhi chiusi , sognando inutilmente di arrivare 
dove non c’è traguardo.
Rincorrendo sempre emozioni  false clonate malamente 
da una spontaneità che  distingue la loro autenticità
ma mai riconosciute  pur vivendole.


Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Luglio 2012)

_*MAURIZIO NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! NON LASCIARCI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAURI' TVTTTB!!!!!!!*_


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non mi va, di iscrivermi per vari motivi, lascio una mia citazione per salutarvi
> 
> Persone saccenti fornite di maschera di compiacimento
> verso gli altri, con la vita fuori corso da sempre,
> ...


Maurizio...
E' giunta la tua ora.
La capsula al cianuro ti è stata consegnata.
Volevi una pistola con un solo colpo?
Pensa a Socrate, pensa a Seneca...
La tua ora è giunta...
Ma sei stato utilissimo alla causa
" Non registrati che fare?"
E a te è toccato essere la cavia...

Maurizio questo è l'inizio del tuo supplizio
Non hai fatto nessun sodalizio
Questo non è un ospizio
avevi un pessimo vizio
Sei finizio.


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non mi va, di iscrivermi per vari motivi, lascio una mia citazione per salutarvi
> 
> Persone saccenti fornite di maschera di compiacimento
> verso gli altri, con la vita fuori corso da sempre,
> ...


ahha finalmente.....ora spariamo i fuochi d'artificio.. maurì statt buon!!!! e.. niente ripensamenti mi raccomando:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non mi va, di iscrivermi per vari motivi, lascio una mia citazione per salutarvi
> 
> Persone saccenti fornite di maschera di compiacimento
> verso gli altri, con la vita fuori corso da sempre,
> ...


Non lasciarci, dài... mi devi aiutare a capire la tua citazione.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non lasciarci, dài... mi devi aiutare a capire la tua citazione.


la citazione è questa "Persone saccenti fornite di maschera di compiacimento verso gli altri" il resto è la spiegazione,
è sufficente a soddisfare la tua inutile celata ironia?

Maurizio


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la citazione è questa "Persone saccenti fornite di maschera di compiacimento verso gli altri" il resto è la spiegazione,
> è sufficente a soddisfare la tua inutile celata ironia?
> 
> Maurizio



ancora qua stai?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ancora qua stai?


La tua preoccupazione nei miei confronti, vista come concorrente, nel tuo vano tentativo di broccolaggio, ti assicuro che è fuori luogo, quindi stai sereno e continua ad illuderti nel tuo infelice percorso.

Maurizio


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la citazione è questa "Persone saccenti fornite di maschera di compiacimento verso gli altri" il resto è la spiegazione,
> è sufficente a soddisfare la tua inutile celata ironia?
> 
> Maurizio


Questo volevo caro: sapevo saresti tornato se ti provocavo:mrgreen: Tesoro... tu sei abituato con le ragazzette... ma io sono una Donna:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Questo volevo caro: sapevo saresti tornato se ti provocavo:mrgreen: Tesoro... tu sei abituato con le ragazzette... ma io sono una Donna:mrgreen:



:up:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La tua preoccupazione nei miei confronti, vista come concorrente, nel tuo vano tentativo di broccolaggio, ti assicuro che è fuori luogo, quindi stai sereno e continua ad illuderti nel tuo infelice percorso.
> 
> Maurizio



curati, forse sei ancora in tempo..tu secondo me o sei nato di 7 mesi o sei caduto dalla culla oppure hai avuto la meningite ...o ti hanno preso con la ventosa?....prova ad andare da un buon psichiatra forse te la cavi ancora


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Questo volevo caro: sapevo saresti tornato se ti provocavo:mrgreen: Tesoro... tu sei abituato con le ragazzette... ma io sono una Donna:mrgreen:


Vedo più maturità in ragazzette che sono già donne,  al contrario di donne mature che si comportano da ragazzette.


Maurizio


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vedo più maturità in ragazzette che sono già donne, al contrario di donne mature che si comportano da ragazzette.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


e dai maurì....smettila!


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e dai maurì....smettila!


Perchè vorresti dire che non ci sono donne adulte che si comportano come ragazzine?

Maurizio


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vedo più maturità in ragazzette che sono già donne,  al contrario di donne mature che si comportano da ragazzette.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Soprattutto le taglie 38!
Diglielo un po' a 'ste vecchiarde! :rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vedo più maturità in ragazzette che sono già donne, al contrario di donne mature che si comportano da ragazzette.
> 
> 
> Maurizio



azz manco te ne vai.....allora si proprio strunz


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perchè vorresti dire che non ci sono donne adulte che si comportano come ragazzine?
> 
> Maurizio



e tu ti comporti da coglione sfigato....


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perchè vorresti dire che non ci sono donne adulte che si comportano come ragazzine?
> 
> Maurizio


..in alcuni casi si...ma tu stai provocando Sbri....


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ..in alcuni casi si...ma tu stai provocando Sbri....


e qui ti fai male uagliò...


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ..in alcuni casi si...ma tu stai provocando Sbri....


no sbagli ,  scrivevo al plurale, era solo per dire che non sono tutte ragazzine e tantomeno tutte donne.

Maurizio


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ..in alcuni casi si...ma tu stai provocando Sbri....


ma figurati se sbri possa anche solo lontanamente essere "toccata" da un pezzo di cacchina rimasto impigliato nelle scarpe con il carrarmato del tuba....mi stupisco di te simy!


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no sbagli , scrivevo al plurale, era solo per dire che non sono tutte ragazzine e tantomeno tutte donne.
> 
> Maurizio



ok..scusa----allora ho frainteso---


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> ma figurati se sbri possa anche solo lontanamente essere "toccata" da un pezzo di cacchina rimasto impigliato nelle scarpe con il carrarmato del tuba....mi stupisco di te simy!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
lo so tranquilla!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vedo più maturità in ragazzette che sono già donne, al contrario di donne mature che si comportano da ragazzette.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Non riesci a fare a meno di me, vero tesoro?


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no sbagli , scrivevo al plurale, era solo per dire che non sono tutte ragazzine e tantomeno tutte donne.
> 
> Maurizio


VATTENNE!!!!!!!!!!!!! c'è rutt ò cazz......


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> ma figurati se sbri possa anche solo lontanamente essere "toccata" da un pezzo di cacchina rimasto impigliato nelle scarpe con il carrarmato del tuba....mi stupisco di te simy!


lasciami stare Maurizio. Maurizio... è MMMMMMIO!


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> ma figurati se sbri possa anche solo lontanamente essere "toccata" da un pezzo di cacchina rimasto impigliato nelle scarpe con il carrarmato del tuba....mi stupisco di te simy!


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> lo so tranquilla!


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*Amore*

Amore pure questo?Allora Oscuro-farfalla,poi Simy-battiato63,e sbriciolata-maurizio!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok..scusa----allora ho frainteso---


Sei gelosa:linguaccia:


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sei gelosa:linguaccia:


ma anche no....


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Amore pure questo?Allora Oscuro-farfalla,poi Simy-battiato63,e sbriciolata-maurizio!!!


Ebbene sì. Non volevamo ancora dirvelo... ma abbiamo una storia. Ed è una cosa seria... devo pure ingrassare perchè  sennò mi perdo i pantaloni... taglia 40.


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Amore pure questo?Allora Oscuro-farfalla,poi Simy-battiato63,e sbriciolata-maurizio!!!


brav oscù:up: oscù ma comm o vire a maurizio?,, chist stà proprio n'guaiat....


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> ma figurati se sbri possa anche solo lontanamente essere "toccata" da un pezzo di cacchina rimasto impigliato nelle scarpe con il carrarmato del tuba....mi stupisco di te simy!



io invece non mi stupisco mai della tua "classe"  che esce dalla tua tastiera, sei stata a scuola da toy complimenti!!!

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> brav oscù:up: oscù ma comm o vire a maurizio?,, chist stà proprio n'guaiat....


bravo de che???


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*Battiato*

Sincero?Con maurizio ho avuto un inizio conflittuale,è pungente ma arguto,ha il suo perchè,va conosciuto e compreso,se rimane non mi dispiace!


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*Simò*

Non fare la timida.....................!


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bravo de che???


ha fatto notare che a noi nessuno ci chiama amore:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sincero?Con maurizio ho avuto un inizio conflittuale,è pungente ma arguto,ha il suo perchè,va conosciuto e compreso,se rimane non mi dispiace!


ma sai che ti dico?
Anche a me non dispiace se rimane.

un pò pesante a volte (l'ho invitato a cena nella mia  roulotte ma chissà perchè non è venuto) ma insomma. Leggo decisamente di peggio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sincero?Con maurizio ho avuto un inizio conflittuale,è pungente ma arguto,ha il suo perchè,va conosciuto e compreso,se rimane non mi dispiace!


Vero che è carino?  il mio Sgnaurizietto... ma ha persino quotata, allora un pochino di bene me ne vuole...


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ha fatto notare che a noi nessuno ci chiama amore:mrgreen:


ma a noi chi?????????


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*Tebe*

A me non mi inviti mai..sai ciò che rischi...!!


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma sai che ti dico?
> Anche a me non dispiace se rimane.
> 
> un pò pesante a volte (l'ho invitato a cena nella mia roulotte ma chissà perchè non è venuto) ma insomma. Leggo decisamente di peggio.


invita me  non te ne pentirai :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io invece non mi stupisco mai della tua "classe"  che esce dalla tua tastiera, sei stata a scuola da toy complimenti!!!
> 
> Maurizio


Rifletti sul perché non meriti nulla di più.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me non mi inviti mai..sai ciò che rischi...!!


Io amo il rischio quasi quasi esco a comprare una roulotte


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma sai che ti dico?
> Anche a me non dispiace se rimane.
> 
> un pò pesante a volte (l'ho invitato a cena nella mia roulotte ma chissà perchè non è venuto) ma insomma. Leggo decisamente di peggio.


state tranquille che lui rimane.... non ha altro nella vita...questo è l'unico posto dove lo cagano un pò...cmq è un vero spasso...

:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io amo il rischio quasi quasi esco a comprare una roulotte


la puoi pure noleggiare:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*Farfalla*

Quì dentro a parole siete fantastiche....nei fatti lasciam stare!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma sai che ti dico?
> Anche a me non dispiace se rimane.
> 
> un pò pesante a volte (l'ho invitato a cena nella mia roulotte ma chissà perchè non è venuto) ma insomma. Leggo decisamente di peggio.


Ma ti pare adeguato un invito in roulotte? Ma guarda un po'... e ti meravigli che non abbia accettato l'invito... eccheè, un boy-scout?


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*Sbrciolata*

Invece in roulotte alla grande,anche senza sputo...!!


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma ti pare adeguato un invito in roulotte? Ma guarda un po'... e ti meravigli che non abbia accettato l'invito... eccheè, un boy-scout?


prova ad invitarlo alla mensa scolastica è il suo habitat naturale:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> la puoi pure noleggiare:mrgreen:


Mi costerebbe di più.... mi sa che io ed Oscuro avremo un sacco di cose da provare. Acquisto, parcheggio in giardino e inizio subito le lezioni di recupero. Ambisco al 10


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*Farfalla*

Si ma voglio i fatti......!!


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Invece in roulotte alla grande,anche senza sputo...!!


a secco?:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Rifletti sul perché non meriti nulla di più.


Non devi dare riversare la tua rabbia, per la tua prova costume fallita, sarà per il prossimo anno dai non perdere la speranza.


Sei intervenuta senza che nessuno ti avesse citata  a parte gli scherzi, non ti sembra di aver sbagliato nell 'insultarmi gratuitamente?

Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*Battiato*

Certo che si,presa  per i capelli,mani dietro la schiena congiunte a con manette!!:up:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non* devi dare riversare la tua rabbia, per la tua prova costume fallita, *sarà per il prossimo anno dai non perdere la speranza.
> 
> 
> Sei intervenuta senza che nessuno ti avesse citata  a parte gli scherzi, non ti sembra di aver sbagliato nell 'insultarmi gratuitamente?
> ...


Ma esiste ancora chi si incazza per la prova costume fallita?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo che si,presa  per i capelli,mani dietro la schiena congiunte a con manette!!:up:


Nell'attesa dell'arrivo della roulotte dove ti posso trovare?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quì dentro a parole siete fantastiche....nei fatti lasciam stare!!!



ecco, diglielo:mrgreen:

l'unica che fatteggia sono io 


anzi, ho talmente tanto lavoro che potrei chiamare toy a darmi una mano...le faccio fare uno stage gratuito


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*Farfalla*

Ovunque ma sopratutto alle tue spalle!!


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*Chiara*

Peccato io non ricordo!!


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

*ragà*

ora capisco il motivo  del nik di maurizio ...lui non è registrato neanche all'anagrafe:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ovunque ma sopratutto alle tue spalle!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo che si,presa per i capelli,mani dietro la schiena congiunte a con manette!!:up:


e schiaffoni sul culo:up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Luglio 2012)

*oscuro, farfy, sumy*



oscuro ha detto:


> Peccato io non ricordo!!


organizziamo un raduno in roulotte?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> e schiaffoni sul culo:up::up:



ma tu ci devi sempre mettere il carico?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*battiato*

Quelli alla fine...perfetto!!:up:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> organizziamo un raduno in roulotte?


aòòò ci sò pure io:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*Chiara*

Io faccio fatica ad entrare ir roulotte ho un bel carico di carne sporgente!!!!


----------



## Tebe (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma ti pare adeguato un invito in roulotte? Ma guarda un po'... e ti meravigli che non abbia accettato l'invito... eccheè, un boy-scout?


ma scusa. Sono una zingara dove vuoi che abiti!


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*Allora*

Requisiti per uomini:cazzo da 21 cm in su!Per le donne culo generoso!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> organizziamo un raduno in roulotte?


Io ci sto ma Oscuro da solo ce la fa? 
Ci vorrebbe qualche altro volontario.......
Io avrei un'idea
:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Requisiti per uomini:cazzo da 21 cm in su!Per le donne culo generoso!!:mrgreen:


ù

presente 22
:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ci sto ma Oscuro da solo ce la fa?
> Ci vorrebbe qualche altro volontario.......
> Io avrei un'idea
> :mrgreen:



maurizio?

:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma scusa. Sono una zingara dove vuoi che abiti!


prendi questo in mano.. zingaraaaaaaaaa:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: bella canzone..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io faccio fatica ad entrare ir roulotte ho un bel carico di carne sporgente!!!!



ma esistono le roulotte oversize :dance:


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*Maurizio*

Maurizio è oro colato se arriva in erezione a 3.78!:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ù
> 
> presente 22
> :mrgreen:





battiato63 ha detto:


> prendi questo in mano.. zingaraaaaaaaaa:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: bella canzone..




non ce la posso fare

:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io faccio fatica ad entrare ir roulotte ho un bel carico di carne sporgente!!!!


e mettilo in frigo, quel quarto di manzo che porti a spalla!


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*Battiato*

Allora non hai capito:Solo culo,si entra ci si scappella e culi sfranti!!


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

non mi posso allontanare 5 minuti per un caffè....che mi avete scatenato l'inferno :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Cmq Chiara e Farfy io per l'incontro ci sto! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Cmq Chiara e Farfy io per l'incontro ci sto! :mrgreen:


Io e Maurizio siamo a un matinèe... poi lo accompagno a una kermesse.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> maurizio?
> 
> :mrgreen:


No


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> maurizio?
> 
> :mrgreen:



Pensavo a qualcuno che potesse cucinarci una carbonara dopo tanta fatica:mrgreen:
:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensavo a qualcuno che potesse cucinarci una carbonara dopo tanta fatica:mrgreen:
> :mrgreen:


rigatoni o pasta corta è!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non devi dare riversare la tua rabbia, per la tua prova costume fallita, sarà per il prossimo anno dai non perdere la speranza.
> 
> 
> Sei intervenuta senza che nessuno ti avesse citata  a parte gli scherzi, non ti sembra di aver sbagliato nell 'insultarmi gratuitamente?
> ...


La mia prova costume fallita?
Ma se l'ho superata alla grande! Sono un figurino!
 Fatti fare una visita oculistica, che non ci vedi bene....

Su un forum non bisogna essere citati per intervenire...altrimenti tu non potresti mai scrivere.


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma esiste ancora chi si incazza per la prova costume fallita?


io la supero ogni anno.


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> io la supero ogni anno.


idem! :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> idem! :mrgreen:


Ma ti pare che io e te non superiamo la prova costume? Tsk...
Ho pure il pezzo di sotto di un due pezzi, turchese, con i nodini ai lati...mi sta divinamente.:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma ti pare che io e te non superiamo la prova costume? Tsk...
> Ho pure il pezzo di sotto di un due pezzi, turchese, con i nodini ai lati...mi sta divinamente.:mrgreen:


non avevo dubbi


----------



## Sole (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credo, o almeno, lo spero che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito....
> penso che per gli uomini tutto si basa sul sesso, *nel senso che vengono spinti al tradimento se non vengono accontentati nelle loro fantasie erotiche*.... quindi consiglio a tutte le donne di essere meno inibite nel sesso con i mariti.... di non essere pesanti nella vita quotidiana con lui e cercarlo di accontentarlo anche quando non si ha voglia ed essere meno monastiche possibili.... *insomma trasformarsi in geisha per il proprio maritino.....*
> mio marito con me si sente libero di chiedermi ciò che vuole quando facciamo sesso, se gli va di chiamarmi troia mentre lo facciamo glielo permetto, se gli va di vedersi un filmino porno ok anche quello..... se sono cose che lo eccitano perchè non accontentarlo??? e fargli venire il pensiero di trovare ciò che vuole in un'altra....
> i mariti bisogna saperseli tenere perchè di troiette vere ce ne sono e come
> ...


Sul neretto, non sono assolutamente d'accordo. Io con mio marito ho sempre fatto di tutto e di più, eppure mi ha tradita lo stesso. Credo che lo eccitasse la novità, più che la pratica sessuale in sè.

Sul rosso... se io decido di assecondare i desideri del mio uomo, lo faccio perchè mi piace. Non certo per tenerlo legato a me.


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul neretto, non sono assolutamente d'accordo. Io con mio marito ho sempre fatto di tutto e di più, eppure mi ha tradita lo stesso. Credo che lo eccitasse la novità, più che la pratica sessuale in sè.
> 
> Sul rosso... se io decido di assecondare i desideri del mio uomo, lo faccio perchè mi piace. Non certo per tenerlo legato a me.



:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma ti pare che io e te non superiamo la prova costume? Tsk...
> Ho pure il pezzo di sotto di un due pezzi, turchese, con i nodini ai lati...mi sta divinamente.:mrgreen:


ah, ho capito ne hai attaccati 2 insieme brava.

Sicuramente quando ti sei registrata pur accettandolo questo sotto non devi averlo letto come molti qui dentro.

Anche se gli amministratori e i moderatori di Forum Tradimento.net cercheranno di mantenere il sito il più pulito possibile da tutti i messaggi sgradevoli, è impossibile per noi controllare ogni messaggio. Tutti i messaggi esprimono il punto di vista dell'autore, e né i proprietari di Forum Tradimento.net, né vBulletin Solutions, Inc. (sviluppatori di vBulletin) saranno ritenuti responsabili per il contenuto di qualsiasi messaggio.

Accettando queste regole, garantisci di non inviare nessun messaggio che sia osceno, volgare, sessualmente orientato, odioso, minaccioso, o che violi qualsiasi legge.

Maurizio


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul neretto, non sono assolutamente d'accordo. Io con mio marito ho sempre fatto di tutto e di più, eppure mi ha tradita lo stesso. Credo che lo eccitasse la novità, più che la pratica sessuale in sè.
> 
> Sul rosso... se io decido di assecondare i desideri del mio uomo, lo faccio perchè mi piace. Non certo per tenerlo legato a me.


Quotone!
Approvata nominalmente, perché di fatto non posso ancora!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ah, ho *capito ne hai attaccati 2 insieme brava*.
> 
> Sicuramente quando ti sei registrata pur accettandolo questo sotto non devi averlo letto come molti qui dentro.
> 
> ...


Mamma quanto sei simpatico
Ma lo vedi che contini a rapportarti con le donne solo classificandole per la taglia che indossano.....


----------



## Sole (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo che si,presa  per i capelli,mani dietro la schiena congiunte a con manette!!:up:


Oscuro, ti trovo interessante a volte


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ah, ho capito ne hai attaccati 2 insieme brava.
> 
> Sicuramente quando ti sei registrata pur accettandolo questo sotto non devi averlo letto come molti qui dentro.
> 
> ...


nono, è un pezzo solo, spiacente. Ritenta, sarai più fortunato.

Ecco grazie, ora capisco perché non ti sei iscritto...saresti sbattuto fuori troppo presto, grazie di risparmiarci la fatica.

PS Non ho ricevuto disapprovazioni per i miei post, quindi a tutta la comunità qui dentro vanno bene così.


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mamma quanto sei simpatico
> Ma lo vedi che contini a rapportarti con le donne solo classificandole per la taglia che indossano.....



è l'unico modo che conosce...vista la tipologia di donne che frequenta...:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> nono, è un pezzo solo, spiacente. Ritenta, sarai più fortunato.
> 
> Ecco grazie, ora capisco perché non ti sei iscritto...saresti sbattuto fuori troppo presto, grazie di risparmiarci la fatica.
> 
> PS Non ho ricevuto disapprovazioni per i miei post, quindi a tutta la comunità qui dentro vanno bene così.


quotata e approvata


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mamma quanto sei simpatico
> Ma lo vedi che contini a rapportarti con le donne solo classificandole per la taglia che indossano.....


credo sia proprio la definizione di limitatezza mentale.



Simy ha detto:


> è l'unico modo che conosce...vista la tipologia di donne che frequenta...:unhappy:


:up:


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> quotata e approvata


Ricevuta e onorata! :up:


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ricevuta e onorata! :up:


io non posso ....mi dice che devo darla un po in giro....


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> nono, è un pezzo solo, spiacente. Ritenta, sarai più fortunato.
> 
> Ecco grazie, ora capisco perché non ti sei iscritto...saresti sbattuto fuori troppo presto, grazie di risparmiarci la fatica.
> 
> PS Non ho ricevuto disapprovazioni per i miei post, quindi a tutta la comunità qui dentro vanno bene così.



Si. ma  questa parte devi averla saltata, dato che insulti gratuitamente e fuori luogo , capisco pure il tuo errore nel leggere il mio post verso sbriciolata ( che al contrario considero molto signorile), era solo una  costatazione generale.
ti sei sentita colpita? mi dispiace per te, leggi meglio la prossima volta.

Maurizia


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io non posso ....mi dice che devo darla un po in giro....


E pure tu, vai figliola...dalla abbondantemente! :carneval:
Anzi, se trovi qualcun altro pure per me...mi accontento di poco, non cerco detentori di capre nella parti basse. :carneval:


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si. ma questa parte devi averla saltata, dato che insulti gratuitamente e fuori luogo , capisco pure il tuo errore nel leggere il mio post verso sbriciolata ( che al contrario considero molto signorile), era solo una costatazione generale.
> ti sei sentita colpita? mi dispiace per te, leggi meglio la prossima volta.
> 
> Maurizia




che t'è successo???


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che t'è successo???


Lapsus, oppure verità?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io non posso ....mi dice che devo darla un po in giro....


Più di così?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che t'è successo???


ho sbagliato 

MauriziO


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più di così?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



ma io sono fedele....uno alla volta lo sai.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho sbagliato
> 
> MauriziO


ao mica mi puoi far venire sti colpi!! sono giovane per morire!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mamma quanto sei simpatico
> Ma lo vedi che contini a rapportarti con le donne solo classificandole per la taglia che indossano.....


ho detto solo che mi piacciono molto le ragazze alte con la taglia 40, mica  che guardo solo quello, poi ognuno ha i suoi gusti,
è normale che non mi ci vedo in coppia, con una bassa e abbondante  dato che sono 1,85  e sono molto magro.


Maurizio


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho detto solo che mi piacciono molto le ragazze alte con la taglia 40, mica  che guardo solo quello, poi ognuno ha i suoi gusti,
> *è normale che non mi ci vedo in coppia*, con una bassa e abbondante  dato che sono 1,85  e sono molto magro.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


E' normale per te.
Io mi vedo in coppia con un uomo che amo e che mi ama e mi rispetta. Con il quale voglio costruire un futuro. Chi se ne frega delle dimensioni......


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si. ma questa parte devi averla saltata, dato che insulti gratuitamente e fuori luogo , capisco pure il tuo errore nel leggere il mio post verso sbriciolata ( che al contrario considero molto signorile), era solo una costatazione generale.
> ti sei sentita colpita? mi dispiace per te, leggi meglio la prossima volta.
> 
> Maurizia


.... che tesoro che sei... ehm, MauriziO. Ma non te la prendere con Ely, siamo amiche, ha frainteso quello che avevi detto e è partita in quarta in mia difesa.


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho detto solo che mi piacciono molto le ragazze alte con la taglia 40, mica che guardo solo quello, poi ognuno ha i suoi gusti,
> *è normale* che non mi ci vedo in coppia, con una bassa e abbondante dato che sono 1,85 e sono molto magro.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


secondo me no!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' normale per te.
> Io mi vedo in coppia con un uomo che amo e che mi ama e mi rispetta. Con il quale voglio costruire un futuro. *Chi se ne frega delle dimensioni.*.....


Dicono tutte così...  ma, Farfy, anche ... ehm... l'occhio vuole la sua parte.
Una coppia deve essere anche armoniosa da vedere, proporzionata... secondo me la perfezione nella coppia si può raggiungere quando vi è il rapporto aureo tra il corpo dell'uomo e quello della donna


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dicono tutte così...  ma, Farfy, anche ... ehm... l'occhio vuole la sua parte.
> Una coppia deve essere anche armoniosa da vedere, proporzionata... secondo me la perfezione nella coppia si può raggiungere quando vi è il rapporto aureo tra il corpo dell'uomo e quello della donna


Certo che l'occhio vuole la sua parte. Ma non penso che un uomo piccolo e magro (visto che io sono l'opposto) non possa essere il mio compagno....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensavo a qualcuno che potesse cucinarci una carbonara dopo tanta fatica:mrgreen:
> 
> :mrgreen:










Farfy..........davvero ti piace così tanto la carbonara?

Se ci pensi bene, scommetto che non la trovi poi così tanto buona vero?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## DreamTheater (27 Luglio 2012)

ci si può anche illudere che l'amore faccia passare tutto in secondo piano, e forse per qualcuno è così, ma per esperienza personale se la mia compagna non rispecchia il mio ideale fisico, prima o poi esce fuori..


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Farfy..........davvero ti piace così tanto la carbonara?
> 
> Se ci pensi bene, scommetto che non la trovi poi così tanto buona vero?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


perchè no?? è buonissima... :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Farfy..........davvero ti piace così tanto la carbonara?
> 
> Se ci pensi bene, scommetto che non la trovi poi così tanto buona vero?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:
:scared::scared:


Mi ero dimenticata di essere allergica all'uovo


----------



## DreamTheater (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> :scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:
> :scared::scared:
> 
> 
> Mi ero dimenticata di essere allergica all'uovo



quasi un delitto perfetto.. mi avete messo fame..


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> .... che tesoro che sei... ehm, MauriziO. Ma non te la prendere con Ely, siamo amiche, ha frainteso quello che avevi detto e è partita in quarta in mia difesa.


A parte...



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si. ma questa parte devi averla saltata, dato che insulti gratuitamente e fuori luogo , capisco pure il tuo errore nel leggere il mio post verso sbriciolata ( che al contrario considero molto signorile), era solo una costatazione generale.
> ti sei sentita colpita? mi dispiace per te, leggi meglio la prossima volta.
> 
> Maurizia


No, non mi sento colpita, leggo benissimo e chi si è sentito colpito sei tu, visto che il mio primo post (dove alludo a te come un qualcosa che sta sotto le scarpe, perché è quel che penso di te) era rivolto a simy, per farle capire che sbri non si sarebbe mai sentita provocata da uno come te.

Tieni il tuo dispiacere per te stesso.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> .... che tesoro che sei... ehm, MauriziO. Ma non te la prendere con Ely, siamo amiche, ha frainteso quello che avevi detto e è partita in quarta in mia difesa.


Sono sempre obiettivo, rigurdo le persone intervenute in tua difesa, anche Simy  è intervenuta in tuo favore, non solo senza  insultare, ma chiedendo  poi anche scusa per aver frainteso, mentre al contrario l 'altra ha anche continuato, persone evidentemente molto diverse tra loro.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> A parte...
> 
> 
> No, non mi sento colpita, leggo benissimo e chi si è sentito colpito sei tu, visto che il mio primo post (dove alludo a te come un qualcosa che sta sotto le scarpe, perché è quel che penso di te) era rivolto a simy, per farle capire che sbri non si sarebbe mai sentita provocata da uno come te.
> ...



Guarda che i tuoi  insulti come quelli di altre persone non mi fanno ne caldo ne freddo, al contrario se venissero da altre persone che tengo in considerazione.

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono sempre obiettivo, rigurdo le persone intervenute in tua difesa, anche Simy è intervenuta in tuo favore, non solo senza insultare, ma chiedendo poi anche scusa per aver frainteso, mentre al contrario l 'altra ha anche continuato, persone evidentemente molto diverse tra loro.
> 
> Maurizio


appunto Maurì...ogni persona è diversa.. non prendertela dai!


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Guarda che i tuoi  insulti come quelli di altre persone non mi fanno ne caldo ne freddo, al contrario se venissero da altre persone che tengo in considerazione.
> 
> Maurizio


Ah...è per questo che perdi tempo a rispondermi...capisco, ora capisco. Piccolo ma di difficile gestione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono sempre obiettivo, rigurdo le persone intervenute in tua difesa, anche Simy è intervenuta in tuo favore, non solo senza insultare, ma chiedendo poi anche scusa per aver frainteso, mentre al contrario l 'altra ha anche continuato, persone evidentemente molto diverse tra loro.
> 
> Maurizio


va beh però non ti arrabbiare, dài... pensa che oggi è venerdì , c'è il sole, è una bella giornata... week-end: mare o montagna?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto Maurì...ogni persona è diversa.. non prendertela dai!


mica me la sono presa, solo che mi piace far notare la differenza delle persone 

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mica me la sono presa, solo che mi piace far notare la differenza delle persone
> 
> Maurizio



dai su fate pace..... :mrgreen:
e poi non vale la pena discutere di venerdì pomeriggio!!!! :mrgreen:

....senti ma perchè non ti registri che nel priveè ci divertiamo un sacco!


----------



## lothar57 (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> va beh però non ti arrabbiare, dài... pensa che oggi è venerdì , c'è il sole, è una bella giornata... week-end: mare o montagna?



ciao Sbri...il sole ne farei a meno...si scoppia,pero'la borsa va'bene almeno....tra un'ora e mezza vado in Riviera..dal mio unico amore.


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*Muarizio*

Però vedi di rimanere!


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> va beh però non ti arrabbiare, dài... pensa che oggi è venerdì , c'è il sole, è una bella giornata... week-end: mare o montagna?


Macchè il sabato e la domenica ci sono sempre gli eventi.

Maurizio


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dai su fate pace..... :mrgreen:
> e poi non vale la pena discutere di venerdì pomeriggio!!!! :mrgreen:
> 
> ....senti ma perchè non ti registri che nel priveè ci divertiamo un sacco!


sì sì dài Maurizio registrati!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Macchè il sabato e la domenica ci sono sempre gli eventi.
> 
> Maurizio


E' vero... però è anche vero che adesso sono quasi sempre in posti molto belli!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì sì dài Maurizio registrati!



sarebbe un gran piacere anche per me se ti registrassi


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Sbri...il sole ne farei a meno...si scoppia,pero'la borsa va'bene almeno....tra un'ora e mezza vado in Riviera..dal mio unico amore.


ecco bravo... io non credo di riuscire ad andare al mare... ho un sacco di impegni...:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*Si*

Maurizio registrati prima che vado via io!!:up:


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però vedi di rimanere!





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì sì dài Maurizio registrati!





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sarebbe un gran piacere anche per me se ti registrassi



dai lo vedi in quanti siamo


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Maurizio registrati prima che vado via io!!:up:



do' vai tu??? :incazzato:


----------



## DreamTheater (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Maurizio registrati prima che vado via io!!:up:


:up::up::up:


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> :up::up::up:


che approvi tu!!
oscù non scherzare è!


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*Simò*

Tranquilla io e te rimarremo in contatto ma questo posto non è più per me simò!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dai lo vedi in quanti siamo


non vorrai vedermi triste...


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla io e te rimarremo in contatto ma questo posto non è più per me simò!!


non scherzare....


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla io e te rimarremo in contatto ma questo posto non è più per me simò!!


ma 'ndo vai, aò? ma che te sei 'mpazzito?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' vero... però è anche vero che adesso sono quasi sempre in posti molto belli!


Quello sicuramente,anche d'inverno, solo che molte volte sono in date vicine, in posti diversi.

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla io e te rimarremo in contatto ma questo posto non è più per me simò!!



...e poi non ho dubbi sul fatto che io e te rimarremo in contatto...ma questo posto senza di te non sarebbe più lo stesso....almeno per me....


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*Ragazze*

Sbriciolata,credo sia giusto così,non posso tenere il forum in piedi io,poca cultura,nessuna curiosità,quì nessuno conosce le dinamiche di slinguazzamenti anali,sputi nel culo,schiaffi con il pisello,semino nel deserto,ho bisogno di staccare un pò la spina!!


----------



## DreamTheater (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che approvi tu!!
> oscù non scherzare è!


:culo:


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> :culo:


:bleble:


----------



## DreamTheater (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :bleble:



come inizio non c'è male.. tra romani poi.. :sorriso2:


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*Lele*

Pure tu de roma?


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> come inizio non c'è male.. tra romani poi.. :sorriso2:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
avoja


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbriciolata,credo sia giusto così,non posso tenere il forum in piedi io,poca cultura,nessuna curiosità,quì nessuno conosce le dinamiche di slinguazzamenti anali,sputi nel culo,schiaffi con il pisello,semino nel deserto,ho bisogno di staccare un pò la spina!!


ok...ora dopo che mi hai fatto prendere un colpo fai conto che io abbia postato una faccina col dito medio....


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Scusate,  se non mi registro, tanto  da settembre non avrò più a disposizione il tempo per stare in ufficio a scrivere, si aggiungeranno lezioni e congressi vari.

Maurizio


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbriciolata,credo sia giusto così,non posso tenere il forum in piedi io,poca cultura,nessuna curiosità,quì nessuno conosce le dinamiche di slinguazzamenti anali,sputi nel culo,schiaffi con il pisello,semino nel deserto,ho bisogno di staccare un pò la spina!!


semino nel deserto in questo momento mi sfugge... tuttavia, Oscuro, non puoi considerarti offeso dalla diffusa imperizia, diffondi la conoscenza, piuttosto. Se poi riusciamo a convincere Maurizio ad iscriversi... può partecipare anche lui. E, secondo me, ne racconterebbe delle belle...


----------



## lothar57 (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla io e te rimarremo in contatto ma questo posto non è più per me simò!!



e con chi''parlo''di calcio io dopo????guai a te...se lo fai..poi porta fortuna davvero...sono entrato poco fa',prima volta da stanotte,da''single''...ma dopo poco sms imprevisto..pensavo finito..invece ancora ''dual''..


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*Si*

Maurizio è tipo da culo...ma il suo!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate, se non mi registro, tanto da settembre non avrò più a disposizione il tempo per stare in ufficio a scrivere, si aggiungeranno lezioni e congressi vari.
> 
> Maurizio



e dai...magari un po di tempo lo trovi lo stesso....


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate, se non mi registro, tanto da settembre non avrò più a disposizione il tempo per stare in ufficio a scrivere, si aggiungeranno lezioni e congressi vari.
> 
> Maurizio


ma dài, ci vogliono 5 minuti... poi qualche volta avrai tempo di collegarti da fuori ufficio, no?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dài, ci vogliono 5 minuti... poi qualche volta avrai tempo di collegarti da fuori ufficio, no? View attachment 5118


la vedo dura, almeno che non iniziano gli scioperi allora forse si.


Maurizio


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la vedo dura, almeno che non iniziano gli scioperi allora forse si.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


cmq ammazza quanto ti fai desiderare dalle donne tu! io non lo so ci sono 3 donne che ti chiedono di registrarti e tu stai qui a fare il sostenuto! :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma dài, ci vogliono 5 minuti... poi qualche volta avrai tempo di collegarti da fuori ufficio, no? View attachment 5118


Ci sei pure tu ad agosto a Ibiza?

Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (27 Luglio 2012)

*No*

No stamo a tor vainica...!Dai maurizio hai dalla tua pure oscuro!


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No stamo a tor vainica...!Dai maurizio hai dalla tua pure oscuro!


niente Ostia beach ?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## DreamTheater (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> cmq ammazza quanto ti fai desiderare dalle donne tu! io non lo so ci sono 3 donne che ti chiedono di registrarti e tu stai qui a fare il sostenuto! :incazzato::incazzato:



dai, pensa che io mi sono registrato spontaneamente e nessuno mi si inc***a...


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> dai, pensa che io mi sono registrato spontaneamente e nessuno mi si inc***a...


addirittura!  
tu interagisci di più no???


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ci sei pure tu ad agosto a Ibiza?
> 
> Maurizio


No... niente Ibiza... Preferisco i posti meno affollati. Sono un po' snob per le ferie, io.


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No... niente Ibiza... Preferisco i posti meno affollati. Sono un po' snob per le ferie, io.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


pelliccia no... non è più trendy.


----------



## DreamTheater (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> addirittura!
> tu interagisci di più no???


era una battuta.. e comunque non è facile inserirsi in una comunità così ristretta e ben affiatata.. 3/4 dei commenti che leggo non li capisco, perchè fanno riferimento a vecchi post.. :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> niente Ostia beach ?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Simy qualche settimana fa'ero a Civitavecchia...a parte che il mare e'pulitissimo,e con il casino di navi e'strano..ma mi ha colpito la spiaggia..lunga 1 metro..e'cosi'anche a Ostia??


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pelliccia no... non è più trendy.


ops...sorry...sa signora io non frequento certi posti....

sono più pane ar pane vino ar vino:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No... niente Ibiza... Preferisco i posti meno affollati. Sono un po' snob per le ferie, io.


non vado in vacanza ad Ibiza ,  parlavo del famoso  weekend evento. 

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Simy qualche settimana fa'ero a Civitavecchia...a parte che il mare e'pulitissimo,e con il casino di navi e'strano..ma mi ha colpito la spiaggia..lunga 1 metro..e'cosi'anche a Ostia??


cioè tu stavi a civitavecchia e non hai detto niente?? bravo è!!!
io vado al mare li vicino...a santa marinella o santa severa!

ostia non mi piace..non ci vado mai


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> era una battuta.. e comunque non è facile inserirsi in una comunità così ristretta e ben affiatata.. 3/4 dei commenti che leggo non li capisco, perchè fanno riferimento a vecchi post.. :mrgreen:


ma dai non è vero! piano piano si inseriscono tutti!
è vero che a volte non è facile perchè noi ci conosciamo da tempo... tu chiedi e noi ti spieghiamo! :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> cioè tu stavi a civitavecchia e non hai detto niente?? bravo è!!!
> io vado al mare li vicino...a santa marinella o santa severa!
> 
> ostia non mi piace..non ci vado mai



a parte che nn ho piu'tuo cell(ma l'avevo poi??...?cque ero con mia moglie,tappa della nave..si moriva di caldo,siamo tornati subito dentro...il lungo mare e'cambiato..tutto bianco..bello,c'e'una bar in fondo al piazzale,un chiosco,,siamo rimasti invorniti..appena 2.50 il caffe'seduti..con grande cortesia e simpatia...se lo faccio qua'ne chiedono 5-7..
palrnao strano ne romano ne toscano..


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> a parte che nn ho piu'tuo cell*(ma l'avevo poi??*...?cque ero con mia moglie,tappa della nave..si moriva di caldo,siamo tornati subito dentro...il lungo mare e'cambiato..tutto bianco..bello,c'e'una bar in fondo al piazzale,un chiosco,,siamo rimasti invorniti..appena 2.50 il caffe'seduti..con grande cortesia e simpatia...se lo faccio qua'ne chiedono 5-7..
> palrnao strano ne romano ne toscano..


no... :mrgreen:

infatti non parlano nè romano...nè toscano...è una lingua tutta loro!

si il porto l'hanno rifatto completamente! è molto bello ora....  
ho dei ricordi poco ortodossi io del porto di civitavecchia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla io e te rimarremo in contatto ma questo posto non è più per me simò!!


Adesso che mi hai dato un 9+ tu resti fino a che non arrivo a 10. Chiaro?


----------



## lothar57 (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no... :mrgreen:
> 
> infatti non parlano nè romano...nè toscano...è una lingua tutta loro!
> 
> ...



a chi lo dici!!fatta traversata anni fa'.per Sardegna con mare forza 9..ma ormai indietro non poteva tornare..terrificante


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non vado in vacanza ad Ibiza , parlavo del famoso weekend evento.
> 
> Maurizio


ah è vero, scusa, è che di là stavo parlando di ferie con Leda...


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> a chi lo dici!!fatta traversata anni fa'.per Sardegna con mare forza 9..ma ormai indietro non poteva tornare..terrificante


io intendevo altro Lothy....ma va bene lo stesso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adesso che mi hai dato un 9+ tu resti fino a che non arrivo a 10. Chiaro?




quoto approvo e sottoscrivo! anche col sangue se serve!!


----------



## DreamTheater (27 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no... :mrgreen:
> 
> infatti non parlano nè romano...nè toscano...è una lingua tutta loro!
> 
> ...



stasera Civitavecchia, cena a "lo stuzzichino", tutto pesce.. first time, speriamo bene


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> stasera Civitavecchia, cena a "lo stuzzichino", tutto pesce.. first time, speriamo bene


non lo conosco .... dov'è? zona porto?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credo, o almeno, lo spero che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito....
> penso che per gli uomini tutto si basa sul sesso, nel senso che vengono spinti al tradimento se non vengono accontentati nelle loro fantasie erotiche.... quindi consiglio a tutte le donne di essere meno inibite nel sesso con i mariti.... di non essere pesanti nella vita quotidiana con lui e cercarlo di accontentarlo anche quando non si ha voglia ed essere meno monastiche possibili.... insomma trasformarsi in geisha per il proprio maritino.....
> mio marito con me si sente libero di chiedermi ciò che vuole quando facciamo sesso, se gli va di chiamarmi troia mentre lo facciamo glielo permetto, se gli va di vedersi un filmino porno ok anche quello..... se sono cose che lo eccitano perchè non accontentarlo??? e fargli venire il pensiero di trovare ciò che vuole in un'altra....
> i mariti bisogna saperseli tenere perchè di troiette vere ce ne sono e come
> ...


Sei morta dentro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sei morta dentro.


apperò! Io non condivido il post, ma da lì all'epitaffio... un po' pesante, no?


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sei morta dentro.


non ti pare un tantinello esagerato?


----------



## Flavia (27 Luglio 2012)

32 pagine?!?
chi mi fa un breve riassunto? grazie


----------



## Flavia (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbriciolata,credo sia giusto così,non posso tenere il forum in piedi io,poca cultura,nessuna curiosità,quì nessuno conosce le dinamiche di slinguazzamenti anali,sputi nel culo,schiaffi con il pisello,semino nel deserto,ho bisogno di staccare un pò la spina!!


Oscuro, ma dove vai? 
resta qua


----------



## Eliade (27 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> 32 pagine?!?
> chi mi fa un breve riassunto? grazie


Basta leggere solo il primo post. 
Poi la signora che concede non è più intervenuta.


----------



## Flavia (27 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Basta leggere solo il primo post.
> Poi la signora che concede non è più intervenuta.


ok, grazie
ma si è spaventata ed è scappata?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Non mi va, di iscrivermi per vari motivi, lascio una mia citazione per salutarvi*
> 
> Persone saccenti fornite di maschera di compiacimento
> verso gli altri, con la vita fuori corso da sempre,
> ...


Questo lo posso capire. Comunque riprovaci tanto in tanto, perché come vedrai, il tuo collega (in questo caso), si stuferà a venire qui per trovare le sue risatine e offese gratuite accuratamente nascoste. Magari utilizzi anche il tuo cellulare, che con un altro IP questo problema non ha


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io faccio fatica ad entrare ir roulotte ho un bel carico di carne sporgente!!!!


il cazzo non è di carne :rotfl:


----------



## Hirohito (27 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> il cazzo non è di carne :rotfl:


è pesce ?


----------



## aristocat (27 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ora che ti sei tradito (penso che sai di cosa parlo), forse è meglio che cambi registro. Le tue offese gratuite ad altri utenti in questo forum non sono graditi. Se hai qualcosa da dire, dillo da iscritto, altrimenti lascia perdere. Gli anonimi abusivi hanno sempre avuto una vita molto breve in questo forum.


Quibbelcito, scusa l'ignoranza ma cosa cambia se una persona insulta da anonimo firmandosi con lo stesso pseudonimo, invece di insultare con un nick ufficiale...? :sonar: (ehm, domanda formulata male ma spero che si capisca il senso della cosa )


----------



## aristocat (27 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> O Jesus....


Ho pensato la stessa cosa!


----------



## aristocat (27 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sincero?Con maurizio ho avuto un inizio conflittuale,è pungente ma arguto,ha il suo perchè,va conosciuto e compreso,se rimane non mi dispiace!


 lo credo anch'io


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Quibbelcito, scusa l'ignoranza ma cosa cambia se una persona insulta da anonimo firmandosi con lo stesso pseudonimo, invece di insultare con un nick ufficiale...? :sonar: (ehm, domanda formulata male ma spero che si capisca il senso della cosa )


Desso esco...
Mi loggo da ospite
Scrivo Ari cretina...
Tu segnali il post
Quibel mi sgama
E finisce male no?


----------



## aristocat (27 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Desso esco...
> Mi loggo da ospite
> Scrivo Ari cretina...
> Tu segnali il post
> ...


Ah ok ora ho capito... dopo molto... è la stanchezza


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Luglio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Quibbelcito, scusa l'ignoranza ma cosa cambia se una persona insulta da anonimo firmandosi con lo stesso pseudonimo, invece di insultare con un nick ufficiale...? :sonar: (ehm, domanda formulata male ma spero che si capisca il senso della cosa )


da iscritto viene affossato. da anonimo finora ce la faceva franca


----------



## aristocat (28 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> da iscritto viene affossato. da anonimo finora ce la faceva franca


Uhm... Ma pensa! spero allora che possa sfruttare meglio il suo nick ufficiale in futuro


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate,  se non mi registro, tanto  da settembre non avrò più a disposizione il tempo per stare in ufficio a scrivere, si aggiungeranno lezioni e congressi vari.
> 
> Maurizio


non dimenticarti la sessione autunnale d'esami!!!


----------



## aristocat (28 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> non dimenticarti la sessione autunnale d'esami!!!


Evil! :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> non dimenticarti la sessione autunnale d'esami!!!


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (28 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credo, o almeno, lo spero che mio marito non mi abbia mai tradito....
> penso che per gli uomini tutto si basa sul sesso, nel senso che vengono spinti al tradimento se non vengono accontentati nelle loro fantasie erotiche.... quindi consiglio a tutte le donne di essere meno inibite nel sesso con i mariti.... di non essere pesanti nella vita quotidiana con lui e cercarlo di accontentarlo anche quando non si ha voglia ed essere meno monastiche possibili.... insomma trasformarsi in geisha per il proprio maritino.....
> mio marito con me si sente libero di chiedermi ciò che vuole quando facciamo sesso, se gli va di chiamarmi troia mentre lo facciamo glielo permetto, se gli va di vedersi un filmino porno ok anche quello..... se sono cose che lo eccitano perchè non accontentarlo??? e fargli venire il pensiero di trovare ciò che vuole in un'altra....
> i mariti bisogna saperseli tenere perchè di troiette vere ce ne sono e come
> ...



ciao rosy. Da tradita ho letto il tuo consiglio .
Domanda 1 : sembri molto sicura di te,allora perchè sei qui dove si parla di tradimento?
Domanda 2 : perchè credi che tuo marito dovrebbe anche solo pensare di tradirti?
Domanda 3 : perchè pensi che solo dal comportamento della donna possa nascere un tradimento?

Credo che tu abbia una scarsa conoscenza delle dinamiche del tradimento.


----------



## Le Ocarine (31 Luglio 2012)

*Tradimento online? Un piccolo racconto, un piccolo inizio.*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Complimenti Rosy :applauso:
> 
> Un piccolo racconto di cosa accade online.
> wp.me/s2mfYr-stefania


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Luglio 2012)

Le Ocarine ha detto:


> lunapiena ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Complimenti Rosy :applauso:
> ...




?????????


----------



## Tebe (31 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini;962375


?????????[/QUOTE ha detto:
			
		

> allora non sono l'unica che non ha capito una cippa....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Luglio 2012)

Mi sa di spam. chiudo.


----------

